# Neuer Bikepark-Finder ist online!



## spraft (20. März 2020)

Hi zusammen,

wir sind ein kleines Team von "Nerds" (Designer & Programmierer) 🤓, die nicht zögern ihre Tastatur gegen ein Fully oder Hardtail zu tauschen, denn *wir sind gierig nach Trails, wie Wildschweine nach Trüffeln. *😋

*Weshalb dieser Post?*
Wir haben unsere beiden Passionen nun miteinander verschmolzen, wie der Sandwichmaker Toast und Gauda. Herausgekommen ist dabei der "*Bikepark Finder*" namens *spraft*. Zugegeben, wir haben damit das Rad nicht neu erfunden, denn Plattformen dieser Art gibt es bereits, doch wir hatten mit all diesen Plattformen stets das Gefühl, dass noch deutlich mehr gehen würde.

Wir wollen hiermit jedoch keinen der Seitenbetreiber "angreifen", denn wir wissen selbst, wie viele Nervenzellen bei solch einem Projekt durchaus ein Burnout bekommen können 🤪. Zudem war es uns wichtig *Euch von Anfang an mit einzubinden*, denn nicht selten entstehen erst im Kollektiv wirklich gute Projekte / Ideen.

Wir hoffen, dass dieser Post nicht als Schleichwerbung gewertet wird 🙈, da es nicht unser Ziel ist, Euch hier zu irgendeinem Kauf zu bewegen oder die Absicht haben, bisherige Bikepark-Finder schlechtzureden - vielmehr sehen wir den MTB Sport als große Familie! 🙌

*Dieses Projekt lebt von Eurem Support, *somit würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr den einen oder anderen Bikepark auf spraft.com bewertet, uns bei Fehlern / Bugs Bescheid gebt und uns gerne wissen lasst, welche Features ihr noch vermisst, falls ihr welche vermisst.* Vielen Dank!* 🙏

Bikepark Finder:





						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




Stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (20. März 2020)

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass niemand der zum Bikepark Ochsenkopf fahren will, vorab auf eure Seite schaut ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (20. März 2020)

Da haben die vielen, nächtlichen Überstunden wohl ihre Spuren hinterlassen ?. Nun liegt der Bikepark Ochsenkopf wieder dort wo er hingehört.
? Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (31. März 2020)

Unser Tschechien-Update ist jetzt online ?. Für alle, die hungrig sind nach neuen Bikeparks, riskiert gerne mal einen Blick und wenn ihr gerade dabei seid, lasst auch gerne die ein oder andere Bikepark-Bewertung da ??.

Haltet weiter durch und "let the ride never ends!" ??

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## Deleted 499340 (31. März 2020)

Einen besseren Zeitpunkt konnte man kaum wählen. 
"Schaut mal, all diese tollen Orte, wo ihr nicht hindürft"


----------



## spraft (31. März 2020)

@MTBER9547 So ist es natürlich nicht gemeint/gedacht ? , denn auch für uns fühlt sich die Corona-Krise an, als würden wir mit einem Citybike über ein 4m Roadgap heizen - also schmerzhaft ??. Deshalb versuchen wir in dieser Zwangspause möglichst viel abzuarbeiten und euch zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit wir alle bei einer Aufhebung der "Krise" direkt losstarten können. ??

Deal? ?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## *Trailsurfer (31. März 2020)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann fehlt in CZ der Bikepark Kliny (Mittleres Erzgebirge).








						Sport areál Klíny - Hory po celý rok
					

Hory po celý rok




					www.kliny.de
				




Wie steht es mit den Trailcentern wie Rabenberg oder Nove Mesto aus? Zu zahm?


----------



## spraft (31. März 2020)

@*Trailsurfer Vielen Dank für die Info / Deinen Support! ?

Wir haben den Bikepark jetzt mit aufgenommen, sowie das Trailcenter Rabenberg. Beim Trailcenter Nove Mesto müssen wir uns noch weitere Infos einholen, um zu schauen, ob es für unser Konzept passt. Wir fokussieren uns derzeit primär auf Bikeparks oder Trailcenter, die schon eine gewisse "Infrastruktur" aufgebaut haben (z.B. Lift, Shuttle und Bikeverleih - hier ist das Trailcenter Rabenberg aufgrund seines Umfangs / seiner Vielfallt eine Ausnahme), um ein möglichst gutes Suchergebnis zu liefern.

Da wir ja alle mal als Rookie gestartet waren (oder noch sind), wollen wir Bikeparks/Trails ohne 10m Sprünge natürlich nicht ausschließen ? , gerade die Vielfallt macht diesen Sport so interessant. Somit sind alle Vorschläge stets willkommen! ?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## scratch_a (31. März 2020)

Vielleicht kommen ja die https://heumoederntrails.de/ auch in Frage...dort ist auch eine gewisse Infra schon vorhanden.


----------



## spraft (1. April 2020)

@scratch_a Vielen Dank für die Info / Deinen Support!  ?

Da die Heumödern Trails eine ähnliche Ausnahme zu sein schein, wie das Trailcenter Rabenberg, und sich die Betreiber hier offensichtlich Mühe geben allen MTB- & Dirt-Fans etwas anzubieten, um ihren Durst nach Trail- & Pump-Action zu stillen, nehmen wir auch diesen "Park" gerne mit auf.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## Mehrsau (1. April 2020)

Servus! Nette Idee. Wie sieht es mit Flowtrails aus? z.b. Stromberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (1. April 2020)

Servus @Mehrsau - freut uns zu lesen, dass Dir unsere Idee gefällt! ?? Danke auch für Deinen Tipp / Deinen Support! ?

Nach Sichtung der Informationen zum Flowtrail Stromberg, ist hier schon eine deutliche Bikepark Charakteristik zu erkennen (viele Trails, teils aufwendig gestaltet | North-Shore, Kicker, Drops, Pumptrack, Jumplines etc. | paralleler Forstweg für ein schnelles Drop-in - je nach eigener Kondition ?), somit haben wir diesen Flowtrail gerne mit aufgenommen.

Nur als Info: reine (Flow-)Trails, die z.B. als Passage / Teilstück eines natürlichen Trails / Weges in der Natur auftauchen, hier also keine wirkliche Infrastruktur vorherrscht, um z.B. schnell wieder zum Startpunkt zu kommen, Parkplätze etc. fehlen oder auch in ihrer Vielfallt stark limitiert sind, führen wir derzeit nicht, da unser Konzept (Bikepark-Finder) dafür aktuell nicht ausgelegt ist.

Btw., wenn Du den Flowtrail Stromberg empfehlen kannst, lass auch gerne eine Bewertung auf https://www.spraft.com/bikeparks/ da. ??

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## schmitr3 (1. April 2020)

Nett gemacht, aber ich sehe da momentan keinen Mehrwert für den User im Vergleich zu bestehenden Karten. Es gibt weder irgendeinen Content, noch Infos oder einen eigenen Beitrag. Klar, ist noch im Aufbau, alles gut. Aber was ist das Ziel? Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal? Das Besondere, warum soll ich da was beitragen als Biker?


----------



## spraft (1. April 2020)

Hallo @schmitr3 , vielen Dank für Dein Feedback! Das siehst Du in Teilbereichen richtig ? - aktuell ist der Bikepark Finder noch im frühen Aufbau. Weitere Informationen wie "welche Art von Trails gibt es", "Angaben zur Infrastruktur (Lift, Shuttle, Parkplätze etc.)" und auch "Kosten", sind bereits in Arbeit (die Recherche und das Zusammentragen kosten leider viel Zeit) ?.

Wir selbst wollen uns aktuell nicht zu sehr mit eigenem Content / eigener Bewertung "einmischen", vielmehr wollen wir unser fachliches Know-how (Design & Programmierung) dazu nutzen, der MTB-Community einen smarten Finder zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit dem sie strukturiert und schnell zugänglich sich einen Überblick verschaffen kann, welche Bikeparks es weltweit (noch Zukunftsmusik) gibt, wie die Community diese bisher bewertet und was sie dort erwartet.

Viele der aktuellen Bikepark-Finder finden wir nicht immer optimal gelöst, gerade auch was die mobile Nutzung angeht oder sind uns zu regional ausgerichtet. Zudem wollen wir, wie bereits erwähnt, die Community viel stärker miteinbeziehen. Wenn Du also Wünsche / Vorschläge hast, lass es uns gerne wissen ? (wir können natürlich nicht alles realisieren).

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## PhatBiker (2. April 2020)

Hmm, mal weiter verfolgen . . .


----------



## spraft (2. April 2020)

Danke @PhatBiker , dass Du uns eine Chance gibst! ??

PS: Cooler Verein - euch weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (2. April 2020)

Als kleines Feedback für euch (wen es interessiert ?), wir sitzen aktuell an folgenden Updates:

Bikepark-Finder:

Park-Saison (von wann bis wann hat der jeweilige Bike-/Trailpark geöffnet | Monat)
Trail-Varianten (Flowtrail, Downhill etc.)
Infos zur Infrastruktur (Lift, Shuttle)

Neben der reinen Daten-Recherche werden wir hierzu auch das ein oder andere smarte Feature integrieren.

PS: An dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes "DANKE!" ? an diejenigen, die uns über eine Bikepark-Bewertung auf unserer Website bisher supportet haben! ?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (2. April 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> Danke @PhatBiker , dass Du uns eine Chance gibst! ??
> 
> PS: Cooler Verein - euch weiterhin viel Erfolg!
> 
> ...


Öhm ja, danke.
kommt aber bitte nicht auf die idee uns bei euch einzufügen . . .


----------



## spraft (4. April 2020)

Wie versprochen, haben wir unsere Synapsen die letzten Tage durchgehend auf die Update-Trails geschickt ???, um einigen von hier genannten Wünschen besser gerecht zu werden.

Mit dem neuen Update wird jetzt die durchschnittliche Saison-/Zeitspanne eines jeden Bikeparks angezeigt, die sich automatisch grün färbt, wenn der aktuelle Monat, in dem wir uns befinden, sich in diesem Zeitrahmen befindet. Da dies nur ein Durchschnittswert ist und jeder Bikepark seine Saison gerne pro Jahr unterschiedlich eröffnet oder schließt, heißt es somit nicht, dass davor oder danach der Bikepark geschlossen ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nur deutlich höher.

Zudem haben wir jetzt die ersten, weiteren Details pro Bikepark hinzugefügt:

Lift/Shuttle vorhanden (ja/nein/was)
Trail-Arten/-Abschnitte (Flowtrail, North-Shore etc.)

Darüber hinaus haben wir auf jeder Bikepark-Profilseite den "Infos veraltet?"-Link integriert, über den Du uns schnell und unkompliziert informieren kannst, falls Daten sich geändert haben / nicht korrekt sind etc. Uns ist es leider nicht möglich alle Bikeparks jederzeit zu besuchen oder die Daten im Netz ständig zu kontrollieren, daher sind wir hier auch auf Deine Mithilfe angewiesen. Merci ?.

Wir hoffen Dich / euch mit dem Update wieder ein Stückchen mehr supporten zu können - wenn auch Du / ihr uns supporten möchtet, lasst uns, wie immer, im Bikepark-Finder gerne eine Bikepark-Bewertung da ??:





						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




Viele Grüße und noch ein (so gut es geht) schönes WE! ? ?
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (7. April 2020)

Und jetzt wird das Wetter auch noch Sommer pur ? ... doch trotz Bikepark-Verbot ?, haben wir weiter an unseren Downhill-Skills gearbeiten, wenn auch nur digital ??.

Mit dem heutigen Update geht das *"Bikepark-Add Feature"* (Bikepark hinzufügen) online.






Nun kannst Du uns über dieses Feature bequem neue Bikepark-Vorschläge schicken. Bitte beachte hierbei, dass wir derzeit nur DE & CZE gelistet haben (für andere Länder können wir aktuell keine Bikepark-Vorschläge entgegennehmen).

Zudem haben wir ein paar Mobile-Optimierungen (Programmierung & Design) durchgeführt, die gerade den Bikepark-Finder in der Usability verbessern.

Sollten Fehler etc. auftreten, so gebt uns bitte Bescheid. Vielen Dank! ?






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				





PS: Wir werden uns als nächstes wahrscheinlich auf die Bikeparks aus AT und CH stürzen. *Solltest Du/ solltet ihr davon abweichend den
Wunsch haben*, dass wir uns zuerst auf ein anderes Land konzentrieren (innerhalb der EU), dann schreibt uns gerne hier im Forum welches.

Viele Grüße und noch einen entspannten Abend ?
Team spraft


----------



## Cubie (13. April 2020)

Finde die Seite gut gemacht, hat aus meiner Sicht Potential....
Aber:
Der Name SPRAFT...klingt modern, vermute eine künstliche neue Wortschaffung.
Nur wer soll euch finden wenn er bei Google "Bikeparks" eingiebt?
Niemand !
Habe es probiert, bei Seite 8 habe ich aufgehört zu suchen....man findet euch schlichtweg im Netz nicht.
Vor allem die Leute, die sich mal schnell über Parks informieren wollen.
Die finden sehr schnell, irgendwelche Seiten mit einer Übersicht zu Bikeparks...warum sollten die länger suchen?

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, euer Projekt "steht und fällt" mit einem griffigen Namen für die Homepage.
z.B. Bikeparks-Spraft...oder so was ähnliches
Ich denke ihr müsst/solltet einfach viel weiter oben bei Google auftauchen, wenn Ihr Erfolg haben wollt.
Kriterium ist, wo tauche ich in der Suchliste bei Google auf wenn der User nach

Bikepark
Bikeparks
sucht.

Wie gesagt, meine sehr persönliche Meinung dazu, auch weil mir die Seite recht gut gefällt.


----------



## spraft (13. April 2020)

Hallo @Cubie, vielen Dank für Dein Feedback und Deine vielen und ausführlichen Bewertungen in unserem Bikepark-Finder! ? Das gibt uns einen großen Motivations-Schub ?. Danke natürlich auch an alle anderen, die uns supporten! ?

Zwecks besserer Übersicht gehe ich hier einmal die einzelnen Punkte von Dir Step by Step durch:

1. 





> „Finde die Seite gut gemacht, hat aus meiner Sicht Potential“


 Wenn man zahlreiche Stunden / Tage / Wochen, gar Monate an einem Projekt sitzt (ohne Bezahlung) und dann solch ein Feedback erhält, hat sich die ganze Arbeit schon gelohnt ? ?. Vielen Dank!! ?

2. 





> „Der Name SPRAFT...klingt modern, vermute eine künstliche neue Wortschaffung.“


 Da liegst Du nicht ganz falsch ? und es freut uns, dass Du das „Moderne“ heraushörst / es so für Dich klingt … im Kern ist es eine neue Wortschöpfung, basierend aus Wörtern wie „speed“ und „craft“, was symbolisch für unsere beiden Leidenschaften „MTB/Dirt“ & „Design/Kunsthandwerk“ steht. PS: Wir schreiben uns immer klein – also „spraft“, doch das nur nebenbei ?.

3.





> „Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, euer Projekt "steht und fällt" mit einem griffigen Namen für die Homepage. z.B. Bikeparks-Spraft ...“


 Jain. Jetzt kommt der Bereich SEO. Ich breche es mal sehr stark runter. Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, dass wir es schaffen müssen, auf der 1sten Seite bei Google gelistet zu sein, da die Drop-Rate auf der zweiten Seite bereits enorm hoch ist. Hierbei ist die URL jedoch nur ein Teilstück, wenn auch ein wichtiger. Dabei ist es jedoch nicht essentiell, dass Deine Main-Domain den Namen bereits trägt (also z.B. www.*bikepark*.de), es reicht auch, wenn die Unterseite die richtige URL-Struktur trägt (also z.B. www.meineseite.de/*bikepark*). Bestes Beispiel hierfür: Wenn Du bei Google „Bikepark Europa“ eingibst, taucht auf Platz zwei bereits Redbull auf und zwar mit ihrer URL-Struktur: https://www.redbull.com/de-de/die-besten-bikeparks-in-europa … dies ist bei uns nicht anders: https://www.spraft.com/bikeparks/ (wenn natürlich auch noch nicht optimal – hier könnte man noch Keywords hinzufügen). Als „Marke“ versucht man stets auch über den eigenen Markenname den Traffic mitzugenerieren, ansonsten würdest Du ja für jedes Produkt etc. stets eine neue URL benötigen. Nun kommen jedoch noch andere SEO-Aspekte hinzu. So ist die Redbull-Seite im Ranking durch ihren Traffic Meilen von uns entfernt und hat somit einen höheren Wert bei Google. Zudem tauchen auf der Seite an sich auch noch SEO-Keywords in Form von H1 und Fließtext auf etc. etc. – das Thema ist recht umfangreich ??.

Wir sind aktuell noch nicht mit SEO im vollen Umfang gestartet, manche Seiten von uns sind nicht mal bei Google indexiert (kommt noch) oder besitzen nur sehr reduzierten SEO Content, da wir aktuell noch daran arbeiten, dass die Basis der Seite stimmt (insbesondere der Bikepark-Finder) – und das in Zusammenarbeit mit euch (gibt uns also immer gerne Feedback über Wünsche, Fehler, was ihr gut findet, was nicht etc.). Zudem sind wir nur ein kleines Team, das leider (noch) nicht in Vollzeit an diesem Projekt arbeiten kann, weshalb wir aktuell andere Bereiche priorisieren müssen, doch das Thema steht bereits sehr weit oben – absolut richtig! ?

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Deine Frage soweit klären und bedanke mich hier nochmals für Dein sehr hilfreiches Feedback und Deinen mega Support!

Solltest Du noch Fragen / Feedback etc. haben, so lass es uns gerne wissen!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## Cubie (13. April 2020)

Hi Team spraft,
danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ich bin kein Suchmaschinen Experte, da kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden.

Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass sich euer Projekt so entwickelt wie Ihr euch das vorstellt.
Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen!

Grüße
Cubie


----------



## spraft (13. April 2020)

@Cubie Das ist *super nett* von Dir - vielen Dank! ??

PS: Wir hoffen Dich auch weiterhin hier und in unserem Bikepark-Finder anzutreffen!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (3. Mai 2020)

Here we are ...

„still in progress“ ? - keine Sorge, wir sind nicht untergetaucht ?️‍♂️, auch wenn wir uns hier die letzten Tage / Wochen etwas „rar“ gemacht hatten. Grund dafür war das Hamsterrad namens „beruflicher Alltag“, welches uns fest im Schwitzkasten hatte ?. Doch wir haben uns davon natürlich nicht abbringen lassen weitere Updates rauszuhauen ??:

Update Changelog:
- Nun existiert auch für *Mobile* eine *Bikepark SuFu* (wie bei der Desktop-Version), über die Du bequem gezielt nach einem Bikepark suchen kannst, sowie per Klick Dir den Standort oder weitere Details (Bewertungen, Video etc.) anzeigen lassen kannst.



 



- Zudem ist unser versprochenes *Österreich Update* jetzt online ?, was gut viel Arbeit gekostet hat, da AT auch einiges zu bieten hat, doch die Park-/Trail-Schmankerl unseres Nachbarns dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen ??.

- Darüber hinaus haben wir ein paar kleinere Darstellungsfehler gefixed (betrifft eigentlich nur den IE11, den wir aktuell noch supporten, aber nicht mehr lange ?)

*Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du uns* auf unserer Website *mit einem Bikepark-Review* *supportest* und so auch anderen einen besseren Einblick ermöglichst, was sie dort erwartet. ?

PS: Wie immer gilt, falls Du Fehler entdeckst (inhaltlicher oder technischer Natur), zögere nicht uns hier oder direkt über unsere Website zu infomieren. Danke.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## Pullux (7. Mai 2020)

Hey jetzt nach den Lockerungen, wo viele Bikeparks so langsam aufmachen, könnte man evlt eine Page einrichten, die anzeigt welche Parks bereits offen haben und bei welchen ein termin angekündigt ist


----------



## xlacherx (7. Mai 2020)

Sehr cooles Projekt. Eventuell würde ich, falls noch nicht vorhanden, auch die legalisierten Trails (Flowtrails usw...) mit aufnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (7. Mai 2020)

@Pullux Vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag! ? Wir waren noch am überlegen, ob wir dieses Feature integrieren, doch nun hast Du uns die Entscheidung abgenommen ?. Mit dem nächsten Update werden wir diese Info somit integrieren. ?

@xlacherx Vielen Dank für Dein Lob! ? Das gibt uns einen guten Motivations-Boost ??. Grundsätzlich freuen wir uns über alle Bikepark-/Trail-Vorschläge von Euch. Derzeit fokussieren wir uns jedoch primär auf Bikeparks oder Trailcenter, die schon eine gewisse Infrastruktur vorhanden haben oder eine gewisse Vielfallt/ein größeres Angebot bieten. Es muss also nicht zwingend ein Lift vorhanden sein, doch sollte es mehr als "nur" ein einziger, legaler Trail sein, ausgenommen dieser ist legendär ?. Für einen späteren Zeitpunkt wollen wir jedoch nicht ausschließen, dass wir auch solche Trails mit aufnehmen.

Danke nochmals für eure beiden, konstruktiven Vorschläge. ?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## fexbru (7. Mai 2020)

Servus, finde den Bikepark-Finder ganz nett, mir fehlt aber noch ein Feature oder ich finde es nicht.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man seinen Standort auch manuell setzen kann und nicht nur über die automatische Standortbestimmung. Das wäre mMn für Leute nützlich, die am WE/unter der Woche pendeln und dann entweder von einem oder dem anderen Standort zum Bikepark fahren würden.


----------



## spraft (7. Mai 2020)

> ... finde den Bikepark-Finder *ganz nett* ...



Servus @fexbru , wir hoffen, Du meinst damit nicht "Nett ist die kleine Schwester von Schei**" ?✌.

Vielen Dank auch für Deinen Vorschlag! ? Wir sind uns jedoch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob wir Dich richtig verstehen. *Möchtest Du:

1.* per Klick auf der Karte einen manuellen Standort setzen? Dann würdest Du ja eigentlich auch so sehen, welche Bikeparks sich in Deiner Nähe befinden.

*2.* einen Standort per Suche auf der Karte anzeigenlassen? Also z.B. Du gibst "Stadt XYZ" in der "Location-Suche" (nenn wir jetzt nur mal so) ein und die Karte zeigt Dir an, wo sich der Standort befindet, damit Du siehst, welche Bikeparks in der Nähe sind - war das so gedacht?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (7. Mai 2020)

_Nachtrag_
@xlacherx Wir haben heute z.B. den Bikepark/das Trailcenter "SWU Trail Blaustein", auf Vorschlag eines Users über unsere Website ? (eventl. war es ja sogar Dein Vorschlag?) ?, mit aufgenommen. Hier ist zwar kein Lift vorhanden etc., jedoch ist das Angebot schon dem eines Bikeparks, oder eher eines Trailcenters, ähnlich (mehrere legale Trails, gebaute Konstruktionen, Übungsbereich etc.). Diese Art von Trails ("Trailcenters") nehmen wir natürlich auch jetzt schon gerne mit auf.

Wir hoffen, das hilft Dir etwas besser als Beschreibung, wie wir aktuell differenzieren.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## fexbru (7. Mai 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> Servus @fexbru , wir hoffen, Du meinst damit nicht "Nett ist die kleine Schwester von Schei**" ?✌.


So war das nicht gedacht 

Der Wunsch war so gedacht, ich sitze unter der Woche z.B. in München und am Wochenende würde ich im Normalfall nach Nürnberg pendeln. 
Nun fände ich die Möglichkeit ganz gut während ich noch in MUC meinen Standort auf NBG zu setzen, dass ich mir die Entfernung zu den Bikeparks Nähe NBG anzeigen lassen kann.
Das wäre außerdem cool wenn ich z.B. zwei Locations für einen Urlaub vergleiche so kann ich mir anzeigen lassen welche Bikeparks nähe Berlin als Location 1 und Dortmund als Location 2 sind. (Klar ich könnte auch einfach auf der Karte schauen wo mehr Parks sind, aber mit dem gesetzten Standort zeigt euer Finder ja direkt die Entfernung in Km an, was bei manueller Suche fehlt. Das fände ich Usability-Technisch sehr nice  )


----------



## xlacherx (7. Mai 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> _Nachtrag_
> @xlacherx Wir haben heute z.B. den Bikepark/das Trailcenter "SWU Trail Blaustein", auf Vorschlag eines Users über unsere Website ? (eventl. war es ja sogar Dein Vorschlag?) ?, mit aufgenommen. Hier ist zwar kein Lift vorhanden etc., jedoch ist das Angebot schon dem eines Bikeparks, oder eher eines Trailcenters, ähnlich (mehrere legale Trails, gebaute Konstruktionen, Übungsbereich etc.). Diese Art von Trails ("Trailcenters") nehmen wir natürlich auch jetzt schon gerne mit auf.
> 
> Wir hoffen, das hilft Dir etwas besser als Beschreibung, wie wir aktuell differenzieren.
> ...


Ja der Vorschlag ist von mir gekommen ? ich dachte, ich versuche es ma, ob ihr es mit rein nehmt


----------



## spraft (7. Mai 2020)

@fexbru Puh, dann haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt. ? Somit bedanken wir uns natürlich für Dein Lob! ?

Vielen Dank auch für die ausführliche Erklärung zu Deinem Wunsch-Feature. Das wird leider relativ komplex, was jedoch kein "K.O. Argument" für uns sein soll ??. Wir werden dieses Feature auf unserer ToDo-Liste mit aufnehmen ?- können aktuell jedoch leider noch nicht abschätzen, wann wir es umgesetzt bekommen und ob es Einzug in den Bikepark-Finder findet, doch wir werden Dich/Euch dazu auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald es Updates dazu gibt.

@xlacherx Der Gedanke war genau richtig ?. Wir hatten uns über Deinen Vorschlag auch gefreut. ? Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Review von Dir zum "SWU Trail Blaustein" und Du hast dann alles richtig gemacht ?.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## Cubie (15. Oktober 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> @MTBER9547 So ist es natürlich nicht gemeint/gedacht ? , denn auch für uns fühlt sich die Corona-Krise an, als würden wir mit einem Citybike über ein 4m Roadgap heizen - also schmerzhaft ??. Deshalb versuchen wir in dieser Zwangspause möglichst viel abzuarbeiten und euch zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit wir alle bei einer Aufhebung der "Krise" direkt losstarten können. ??
> 
> Deal? ?
> 
> ...


Was ist eigentlich euer Fazit nach 6 Monaten online ?

Mein Fazit ( leider ) nach fullminanten Start, stark eingebrochen...
Ihr seid im Netz weiterhin einfach nicht existend. 
Sieht man auch an den relativ wenigen Parkbewertungen auf eurer Seite.

Wenn ich bei Google "Bikepark" als Suchbegriff eingebe finde ich zwar auf Seite 15 irgendwann
den " Obst- und Gartenbauverein Gomaringen " aber eure Seite immer noch nicht, hab da dann auch aufgegeben.

Ziemlich Schade, die Seite hat ja Potenzial, aber so wird das nix...


----------



## schmitr3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Dann formuliere doch mal prägnant und in einfachen Worten, was man tun muss, damit es was wird. So ganz konstruktiv halt. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (15. Oktober 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Dann formuliere doch mal prägnant und in einfachen Worten, was man tun muss, damit es was wird. So ganz konstruktiv halt. Danke!


den Vorschlag habe ich schon getätigt....

Hoffe das ist prägnant genug...,
ob die Wortwahl für dich einfach genug ist, kann ich natürlich nicht einschätzen.



Cubie schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, euer Projekt "steht und fällt" mit einem griffigen Namen für die Homepage.
> z.B. Bikeparks-Spraft...oder so was ähnliches
> Ich denke ihr müsst/solltet einfach viel weiter oben bei Google auftauchen, wenn Ihr Erfolg haben wollt.
> Kriterium ist, wo tauche ich in der Suchliste bei Google auf wenn der User nach
> ...


----------



## spraft (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @Cubie, hallo zusammen,

es freut uns sehr zu lesen, dass es weiterhin Interesse bzgl. unseres Projekts "Bikepark Finder" gibt und uns einige User nach wie vor mit Reviews und Feedback supporten 😍, obwohl es die letzten Wochen von unserer Seite aus in der "Öffentlichkeit" ziemlich ruhig gewesen war (sorry, dazu gleich mehr). An dieser Stelle also nochmals vielen Dank, das motiviert enorm! 👍

Nun mal "Butter bei die Fische!", wie der Hamburger sagen würde 😉. Was ist da los bei spraft? Kurz gesagt: *SEHR VIEL!* 🥳 Wir waren hier vor einigen Monaten mit unserer Brand und dem Projekt "Bikepark Finder",
der sich quasi im "Alpha"-Status befand, gestartet, um zu schauen, ob es eurerseits Interesse an diesem Projekt gibt und wo wir was noch optimieren müssen, wo es hakt, etc. .. die klassischen Projektstart-Cases.
Nach eurem motivierenden Feedback hatten wir den Entschluss gefasst, dieses Projekt weiter auszubauen. Dabei mussten wir leider feststellen, dass große Teile des Projekts komplett neu aufgesetzt werden müssen (wir sind manchmal kleine Perfektionisten 🧐🤓😉).

Wir möchten euch noch nicht zu viel verraten, außer, dass wir die letzten Monate zahlreiche Stunden am "Beta-Update" saßen und noch sitzen, um auch einige hier bereits genannte Wünsche zu verwirklichen und das "System" für die Zukunft besser aufzustellen / fit zu machen. Sämtliche Seiten und Funktionen wurden also neu programmiert und designed 🤯. Sobald wir etwas präsentieren können, werden wir euch hier auch informieren und sind sehr gespannt auf euer Feedback! Betrachtet unser Projekt somit grundsätzlich bitte noch nicht mit der "finalen Brille" 🤓🤔. Aktuell sind wir deshalb. z.B. bei Google und Co. noch kaum vertreten, da wir hier zusammen mit euch etwas cooles 🤩, mit Mehrwert für euch und uns erschaffen wollen und nicht einfach nur etwas ins "Netz klatschen wollen" und dann hoffe, dass es irgendwie schon seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Des Weiteren behaltet bitte im Hinterkopf, dass wir alle einen Vollzeit Job haben 🤯🤪 und neben Programmieren und Designen ebenfalls gerne mal den einen oder anderen Trail in unserer Freizeit "rocken" wollen 😎🤘. Zudem sind die aktuellen Zeiten sehr chaotisch und ungewiss, wovon wir uns stets versuchen nicht beeinflussen zu lassen. Habt also bitte noch etwas Geduld, unsere Brand ist noch in den ersten "Gehversuchen" 🐥. Wir alle haben es ja auch nicht geschafft direkt nach der Geburt gleich den ersten Trail zu shredden 😜.

Viele Grüße & stay tuned
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (16. Oktober 2020)

Den Bikepark in der Axamer Lizum kennt auch nur ihr – den gibts nicht. ;-)


----------



## spraft (16. Oktober 2020)

Hi @cbtp ,
wir sind halt bekannt für unsere "Geheim-Tipps" 👁😉. Doch Spaß beiseite, laut unseren Informationen wird dort wohl schon lange in Etappen / kleinen Abschnitten gebaut / an einer finalen Umsetzung gearbeitet (unter anderem vom Trailbauer Daniel Tulla). Einen finalen Park gibt es somit noch nicht, jedoch wohl einige Trails. Wir führen ja auch größere "Trail-Areas", die einen Bikepark Charakter haben. Wenn Du genaueres weißt, lass es uns gerne wissen 👍.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (16. Oktober 2020)

Mit euren Geheimtipps kommt man halt nicht weit, wenn die Datenlage nicht passt:

An der "finalen Umsetzung" in der Lizum wird seit 4 Jahren gearbeitet ... ;-)
Das hat auch noch keinen "Bikepark Charakter", sondern die Trails bzw. Wanderwege (und auch Forststraßen) die man dort derzeit findet sind ausschließlich illegal. Mit Ausnahme der Forststraße 5009 die von Axams neben der Bundesstraße in die Lizum hinaufführt (und am gleichen Weg wieder herunter).

Den Bikepark Wagrain habt ihr auch gelistet der heuer das ganze Jahr zu war...
(und auch nächstes Jahr nicht aufsperrt).

Der "Bikepark" Koralpe war heuer auch das ganze Jahr geschlossen...

Der Singletrail Großarltal ist falsch gelistet (Standort auf der Karte stimmt nicht – falsches Tal).

Bikepark Lienz (immerhin größer als viele andere gelistete Parks) fehlt zum Beispiel.


----------



## spraft (16. Oktober 2020)

@cbtp Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. 👍

Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Es war ja mit einem gewissen "zerrinnen" (wenn wir es hoffentlich richtig auf österreichisch übersetzen) gemeint 😉. Leider ist es uns nicht möglich jeden Bikepark / jede Trailarea vor Ort zu testen / kontrollieren, weshalb wir neben unseren Recherchen auch die MTB Community stark mit einbinden wollen. Somit vielen Dank für das "Update". Wir werden diesen Eintrag zeitnah erst einmal entfernen.

Bzgl. der Bikeparks " Wagrain" und "Koralpe", diese sind nach unseren Informationen primär Corona bedingt geschlossen gewesen. Sollten Dir auch hier andere Informationen vorliegen, so lass es uns ebenfalls gerne wissen.

Bzgl. "Singletrail Großarltal", vielen Dank für den Hinweis, das werden wir korrigieren.

Unsere Auflistung an Bikeparks für DE / CZ / AT werden wir in nächster Zeit weiter aufstocken, sowie neue Länder integrieren. Es kann somit gut sein, dass gewisse Bikeparks noch fehlen. Hier sind neue Vorschläge jedoch jederzeit willkommen. Wir werden diese dann im neuen Update gleich integrieren.

Vielen Dank soweit für Deinen Support! 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclonaut (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss sagen, die Homepage ist ansprechend gestaltet und auch der bisher abgedeckten Länder machen - im Vergleich zu den ersten Google-Ergebnissen - bereits einen soliden Eindruck.

Im angedachten Segment dürfte wohl Trailforks einer der Marktführer sein, im Vergleich dazu sehe ich in der Nutzung von spraft leider keinen Mehrwert. Aber was nicht ist kann ja vielleicht noch werden...


----------



## spraft (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @Cyclonaut ,
vielen Dank für Dein Lob, welches uns natürlich sehr gefreut hat 🙃, sowie auch für Dein kritisches Feedback, von dem wir uns dank Sauerstoffzelt langsam wieder erholt haben 😜.

Aktuell sind wir noch in einem sehr frühen Stadium unseres Projekts, welches sich stets weiterentwickelt, auch dank des Inputs hier 👍. Ein grundsätzlicher Punkt, der uns aktuell von größeren Plattformen wie z.B. komoot unterscheidet und mit denen wir uns auch nicht messen, ist die Nische in der wir uns bewegen, der Bereich "Bikeparks / Trailparks". Hier wollen wir eine sehr smarte Lösung bereitstellen, in der sich die MTB Community *aktiv* miteinbringen kann. So findest Du bei uns z.B. nur wenig "vorgefertigten Content". Stattdessen stellen wir die Werkzeuge für einen unkomplizierten und schnellen Austausch von Informationen in diesem Bereich zur Verfügung (sprich, wir entwickeln diese), ähnlich wie Google, nur deutlich kleiner 😉.

Wir hoffen, dass Du nach unserem kommenden "Beta-" Update vielleicht auch öfters mal einen Blick auf unsere Seite riskierst und sich dabei auch für Dich ein Mehrwert bildet, wir würden uns sehr freuen 😊.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (19. Oktober 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Bikeparks " Wagrain" und "Koralpe", diese sind nach unseren Informationen primär Corona bedingt geschlossen gewesen. Sollten Dir auch hier andere Informationen vorliegen, so lass es uns ebenfalls gerne wissen.



Leider sind auch hier eure Informationen falsch:

Im Bikepark Wagrain wurde heuer der Lift abmontiert bzw. ein neuer Lift gebaut. Daher die Sperre. Laut Website ist er auch nächstes Jahr gesperrt, laut diverser Gerüchte wird er gar nicht mehr aufsperren.


Bei der Koralpe war es auch nicht Corona, sondern die haben den Lift nicht reparieren können. Zeitliche Verzögerung, keine Ersatzteile mehr erhältlich, und sie haben eine Steuereinheit verbaut gehabt von einer Firma die es mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt, bzw. der Programmierer verstorben ist.

Man hätte dort theoretisch zwar mit dem Fahrrad zu den Trails hinauf pedalieren können, allerdings kommt hier die österr. Rechtslage wieder zu Geltung: Die Grundeigentümer das Befahren der Straße verboten ...


----------



## spraft (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @cbtp ,
vielen Dank für die Info. Wir werden das mit dem nächsten Update zusammen anpassen. Da wir leider nicht über die Mitarbeiter-Kapazitäten und zeitlichen Ressourcen verfügen wie ein Google, sind wir hier auch auf euer Feedback/Mitwirken angewiesen, gerade jetzt, wo durch das Update alle zu 110% ausgelastet sind. Also danke fürs mithelfen 👍.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (28. November 2020)

Die Bikepark Saison ist "off", das Wetter hat miese Laune und im TV herrscht 24/7 "Panic Mode" 🧟‍♂️🤯 ... Zeit für gute Nachrichten: *Unser 360° Update ist fast fertig!* 🙃

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, werden wir nächstes WE *(04.-06.12.2020)* das Update endlich ausrollen können und unseren Konsum an Kaffee, aufgrund zahlreicher Nachtschichten. wieder auf ein "normales Level" bringen 🤪.

Vorab schon mal einen Ausschnitt aus dem Change-Log für das kommende Update:

komplett neue Website (Programmierung & Design)
Bikepark Videos können direkt von der Tabelle aus gestartet werden und in größerer Vorschau
Bikepark Bewertungen können kommentiert werden (zwecks Klarstellung von Fakten oder Nachfragen etc.)
die Lokalisierung kann zusätzlich per Standort-Eingabe erfolgen (Wunschfeature @fexbru )
Übersichtsseite Bikepark (aktuelle Top 3 Bikeparks der Community, zuletzt hinzugefügte Bikeparks etc.)
Bug Fixes und Performance Optimierungen
Aktualisierung der bisherigen Bikepark-Datenbank, basierend auf den neuen Informationen von euch (vielen Dank an @cbtp , @Cubie und allen anderen die uns supporten!)
etc.

Soweit erst einmal 🤓 ...

Also, habt ein entspanntes WE, übertreibt es nicht mit den BlackWeekSales 🤑 & stay tuned! 🤙😜

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (6. Dezember 2020)

*Holy crap, its done! 🥳🎉*

Gute drei Monate hatten wir uns jetzt im Keller verkrochen, um die Code-Zeilen für das 360 Update in die Tastatur zu hämmern 🤪🤓🤘 ... ok, nicht durchgehend 😜, denn neben unseren Jobs verlangten auch unsere Bikes nach Aufmerksamkeit. 🚵‍♂️

Doch bevor ihr jetzt vor lauter "blabla von uns" in den Winterschlaf fallt, dürft ihr euch auf unserer neuen Website austoben. *Das Projekt "Bikepark-Finder" lebt von eurem Support, daher würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr:*


die ein oder andere Bikepark-Bewertung in unserem Finder dar lasst
uns Feedback gebt, falls Probleme mit der Seite auftreten (Bugs etc.)

Wir hoffe, dass euch unser Update die Suche nach neuen Bikeparks weiter erleichtert und ihr so auch anderen an euren Park-Skills teilhaben lasst.

_Info:_
Die aktuelle Version dient als Fundament für weitere Features, hier ist also auch sehr viel Arbeit in nicht unbedingt immer sichtbare Bereiche geflossen 🤓. An den neuen Features arbeiten wir gedanklich schon, allerdings müssen wir jetzt erst einmal zwei, drei Wochen durchatmen 😜. In dieser Zeit stehen wir jedoch für die oben aufgelisteten Punkte weiterhin zur Verfügung.

Zur neuen spraft Website (360 Update)

So far, stay tuned.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Dezember 2020)

Warum so komische Kürzel wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf der Karte die Marker berührt?

HS BBF, NS BFA, HS MZW . . . damit kann keiner was Anfangen.
Erst draufklicken, merken das man verkehrt ist, nächsten suchen, wieder verkehrt aufgeben weil´s tierisch nervt, Seite wegklicken und nie wieder drauf gehen.
Und weg . . . 👎


----------



## spraft (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @PhatBiker ,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Die von Dir angesprochenen "Kürzel" sind unsere "Arbeits-/Bikepark-Kürzel". Es ist etwas ungewöhnlich per "Title Hover" zu navigieren, wie Du es anscheinend bevorzugst. Wir nehmen diesen Punkt jedoch gerne mit auf unserer ToDo-Liste auf.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Dezember 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> Es ist etwas ungewöhnlich per "Title Hover" zu navigieren, wie Du es anscheinend bevorzugst


Wenn anstatt HS BBF, NS BFA, HS MZW der Bikepark Namen stehen würd, was ist daran schwierig?
Dann weiss man doch sofort ob es der ist den man sucht.
Ich glaub das ihr zu sehr in eurer Arbeit drin steckt und überhaupt kein Gedanken dran verschwendet es Benutzerfreundlich zu machen.
Es sollten bei der Nutzung keine fragen auftauchen, sondern beantwortet werden.


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Dezember 2020)

Wo findet man sich besser zurecht?

Hier oben . . .





. . . oder hier unten bei euch??




Und warum, muss man in der Liste die auf eurer Page Links ist, lange runter scrollen bis man die deutschen Parks findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (7. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen @PhatBiker ,

wie bereits geschrieben, haben wir Dein Anliegen verstanden. Darüber hinaus sucht der User überlicher Weise auch bei Google Maps nicht per "Title Hover" nach einem gewünschten Standort / einer Location / einem Store, sondern über die Suchfunktion. Dennoch sehen auch wir einen Mehrwert im Volltext-Titel 👍.

Länderfilter für die Tabelle wird es später noch geben, dieses Feature ist derzeit noch auf der ToDo-Liste. Die aktuelle Version dient, wie in unserem Post beschrieben, als Fundament für weitere Updates.
_
Die Arbeit anderer zu bewerten, ist immer einfacher, als sie selbst zu machen. Darüber hinaus haben wir stets signalisiert, dass wir für Wünsche ein offenes Ohr haben und hier mit euch zusammenarbeiten wollen. Daher sollten wir uns nicht auf subjektive Behauptungen konzentrieren._

Für den Part der konstruktiven Rückmeldungen jedoch vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## fexbru (7. Dezember 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> nicht per "Title Hover" nach einem gewünschten Standort / einer Location


Also ich würde schon auch so in die Richtung suchen. Ein Beispiel:
Ich hab mir Winterberg als Primärziel ausgesucht. Sehe dann auf eurer Karte boah cool da sind ja noch zwei Parks direkt daneben, dann würde ich gerne direkt auf der Karte mit der Maus drüber hovern und den Namen des Parks sehen anstatt nochmal nen Zwischenschritt mit gmaps machen zu müssen. 😉
Erhöht meiner Meinung nach die Usability sehr. Außerdem find ich es ungünstig auf einer Website die internen Kürzel zu verwenden, die der unbedarfte Benutzer nicht versteht/verstehen kann.


----------



## spraft (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @fexbru ,
vielen Dank für Dein Feedback.

Ich glaube, da haben wir uns etwas missverstanden 😉. Absolut richtig, der User sucht üblicherweise primär über die Suchfunktion (wie auch bei uns möglich). Sieht er nun ein, zwei weitere Bikeparks im gleichen Mapausschnitt (oder in unmittelbarer Nähe), bleibt er natürlich auf der Karte und hovert diese Marker (so z.B. bei Google) oder klickt auf die Marker (so z.B. bei uns aktuell und auch Google). Hover können auf dem Desktop ganz praktisch sein, funktionieren bei Touchscreens jedoch nicht mehr. Deswegen wird gerne eher der Touch/Klick präferiert, um so eine Lösung für alle Device-Typen zu bieten. Darüber hinaus hätten wir auch nicht unbedingt gedacht, dass der Wunsch nach einem Marker-Hover so prägnant ist (wir hatten mehr mit einem Touch/Klick gerechnet), deshalb sind wir für jede konstruktive Rückmeldung wirklich dankbar 👍.

"Interne Kürzel" klingt etwas zu sehr nach "privat", es handelt sich hier also nicht um "Top Secret Kürzel" 😜, doch so war das sicherlich auch nicht von Dir gemeint. Diese Kürzel vereinfachen uns jedoch das Handling, ähnlich einer Produktnummer in Shops, die ja auch öffentlich sind (doch daran soll es nicht scheitern).

Um diesen Punkt somit abzuschließen, nehmen wir euren Wunsch für das nächste Update gerne mit auf. 🙃👍


----------



## spraft (15. Dezember 2020)

Als kleines, vorweihnachtliches Schmankerl haben wir das gewünschte *MarkerHover & LänderFilter Update* soeben rausgehauen 🎅🤘.

Nun könnt ihr wie gewünscht:

per Hover über den jeweiligen Bikepark-Marker euch den Namen des Bikeparks anzeigen lassen
in der Bikepark-Tabelle nach Ländern filtern








Zudem haben wir ein paar kleinere Bugs gefixed und Performance-Updates durchgeführt.

Lasst uns gerne wissen, falls ihr noch weitere Features vermisst oder Fehler bei euch auftreten.

*Wie immer würden wir uns freuen,* wenn ihr uns als Dankeschön die ein oder andere Bikepark Bewertung da lasst. 😜✌️ Zur spraft Website

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (19. Dezember 2020)

Da wir gerade in "Spendierlaune" sind, legen wir noch ein kleines Bikepark Update nach 🥳😜.

Neu bei uns gelistet:

Bikepark Lienz
Bikepark Kirchberg Gaisberg (Trail Area)
Singlestrails Zillertal Arena

*Vielen Dank an* @soundfreak für die Tipps! 🤘👍

Solltet ihr noch Bikeparks aus DE, CZ oder AT bei uns vermissen, lasst es uns gerne wissen.

Schönes Wochenende & stay tuned! 🤙

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (19. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch verbesserungswürdig und wenig oder fehlerhaft recherchiert...


*Infos:*

Bikepark Windischgarsten/Wurbauerkogel fehlt

Flowtrails Hochkönig ist falsch – dort wo ihr ihn eingezeichnet habt (Maria Alm) gibts nur einen Trail.
Einen zweiten Hochkönig Trail gibts in Dienten.
Sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Gebiete – aber halt im selben TVB Hochkönig.

Singletrails Zillertal Arena würde ich auf Gerlos schieben. Dort sind eigentlich fast alle Trails. In Zell ist nur ein Trail, und der war das gesamte Jahr heuer gesperrt.

Das Thema Wagrain hab ich schon einmal gepostet. Ist jetzt fix 2021 zu, daher ein unnötiger Eintrag.

"Eins-Einser"-Trail ist nicht ideal. Es gibt im Stubaital auch den ZweiZweier. der fehlt.

Trailland Miesenbach fehlt

Kirchberg/Gaisberg ist nicht optimal. Das ganze läuft ab sofort unter "KitzSki Biketrails" und beinhaltet die bekannten Lifttrails in Kitzbühel (Hahnenkamm Flowtrail) und Kirchberg (Fleckalm, Gaisberg, Osl).

Trailcenter Oberndorf (beim Tauwiesenlift) fehlt

Hohe-Wand Wiese fehlt

Bad Kleinkirchheim fehlt

Bikepark Lermoos läuft eigentlich unter der TVB-Marke Zugspitz Arena

Trailarea Göttweig (Trailarea, aber ohne Lift/Shuttle) fehlt

Ischgl/Samnaun fehlt

Reiteralm Trails fehlt

Turracher Höhe fehlt

Bikepark Katzenkopf (ab Mitte 2021) fehlt

Bikepark Hradište fehlt

Wurzeralm Singletrail (würde ich dazugeben, weil man dort nur per Lift rauf darf, selbst pedalieren ist verboten) fehlt

Burgwaldtrail Lech fehlt (sollte konsequenterweise drinnen sein weil liftunterstützt wie andere Einträge auch)
Wildbachtrail Fendels fehlt (sollte konsequenterweise drinnen sein weil liftunterstützt wie andere Einträge auch)

Wenn ihr in IBK die Nordkette einträgt, müsste als Konsequenz auch der Hungerburg und der Arzler eingetragen werden ...


----------



## spraft (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @cbtp ,

*vielen Dank*, dass Du uns erneut mit Deinem "Local Bikepark Know-how" supportest! 🙃👍 Da der Einstieg Deines Posts etwas "rau" klingt (ist sicher nicht so von Dir gemeint 😉), möchten wir an dieser Stelle nur kurz nochmals erwähnen:

_1. Dass wir genau diese Zusammenarbeit mit Euch suchen und für Vorschläge & Verbesserungen stets dankbar sind.

2. Wir dieses Projekt (Bikepark Finder) derzeit ausschließlich in unserer Freizeit (neben unseren 40+ Std. Job) realisieren, weshalb unsere zeitlichen Kapazitäten hier und da auch knapp werden können 🤯 (aktuell ist es uns leider nicht möglich z.B. 30min für jeden Bikepark zu recherchieren)._

Wir werden Deine Vorschläge somit schnellst möglich "abarbeiten". 👍🤓

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (20. Dezember 2020)

spraft schrieb:


> Hallo @cbtp ,
> Da der Einstieg Deines Posts etwas "rau" klingt (ist sicher nicht so von Dir gemeint 😉),



Doch war es – das hier ist schließlich auch ein Forum und keine Marketingblase für Zentralheizungsverwöhnte.

Wenn man was macht, dann soll man es gescheit und ordentlich machen. Vor allem wenn hier alles vollgespamt wird. Mein Respekt, dass ihr das alles in der Freizeit macht, und die Sache sieht grundsätzlich auch schön aus, aber wie gesagt: ein nicht einmal halbfertiges Portal zu bewerben und darauf zu hoffen, dass man fehlenden Infos von den Besuchern bekommt – ohne ihnen dafür einen Mehrwert zu bieten – bringt eben nix. Es zählt nicht nur die Verpackung, sondern auch die Inhalte.

Ist auch aus eurer Sicht, und auch aus Marketingsicht, ein Schuss in den Ofen um damit ein langfristig vernünftiges Portal aufzubauen. Und wenn man ein Portal aufbaut, dass eine Bikeparkübersicht bieten soll, dann muss man halt auch 30 Minuten in die Recherche dieser Bikeparks investieren damit die Inhalte bzw. Daten aktuell sind. Sonst ergibt das ja keinen Sinn. Ihr habt schließlich auch Stunden Zeit um in das Design und das Schreiben des Websitecodes zu investieren ;-)


----------



## spraft (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @cbtp

danke für Dein Feedback, auch wenn dieses weniger freundlich / positiv ausgerichtet ist, doch das werden wir schon verkraften. 😜

Grundsätzlich ist es selbstverständlich völlig in Ordnung Kritik zu äußern (nicht selten wächst man genau daran). Solange diese nicht rein subjektiv ist und mit unserem Konzept vereinbar, versuchen wir diese Kritik auch stets aufzunehmen und zu lösen. "Subjektive Behauptungen / Belehrungen" hingegen können wir nicht mehr als "konstruktive Kritik" aufnehmen.

*Somit müssen wir einige Deiner Punkte richtigstellen:*
(Hinweis: Wir haben unseren kleinen, vorherigen Roman mal auf das Wesentliche gekürzt 😉)

Sehr schade, dass Du uns so siehst und wir glauben, dass Du eventuell keine richtige Vorstellung davon hast, wie viel Arbeit wir bereits in dieses Projekt investiert haben, immer mit den Anpsruch "top Quali" abzuliefern. Bei unserem Bikepark-Finder geht es um ein kontinuierliches Wachsen (neue Feature, Anpassungen, neuer Content etc.) basierend auf dem Bedarf der Community, wie es bei "Projekten unter Einbezug einer Community" üblich und auch absolut notwendig ist. Das ist ja genau der Grundgedanke eines solchen öffentlichen Projekts. Es geht darum zu schauen, wo welcher Bedarf herrscht und was eben nicht benötigt wird. Anzunehmen man selber wisse alles was der "User" wolle, ist schlichtweg fatal und in keinem guten Projekt die Basis. Dann hätten wir uns auch selbst eine kleine, interne App schreiben können. Wir glauben jedoch, dass unter Einbezug einer Community etwas viel besseres entstehen kann, als wir es eventl. selbst vorhatten. Dieses Projekt lebt also vom gegenseitigen Support und wächst daran. Wenn Du für Dich noch keinen Mehrwert erkennst ist das sehr schade, Du hast jedoch stets die Möglichkeit Dich hier oder über unsere Website einzubringen (wie wir es auch immer kommuniziert haben).

Gründe dafür, dass wir derzeit nur sehr begrenzte, zeitliche Möglichkeiten haben uns intensiv in die Bikepark Recherchen zu stürzen, haben wir hier bereits genannt. Zudem können wir schlichtweg gar nicht das Know-how Level eines Lokalen MTBler erreichen. Es ist eben ein Projekt unter aktiven Einbezug einer Community.

Wir hoffen, dass Du unser Projekt "Bikepark Finder" nun etwas besser nachvollziehen kannst und würden uns über weitere, konstruktive Rückmeldungen sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (21. Dezember 2020)

Wie versprochen haben wir die Bikepark-/Trailcenter-Vorschläge von @cbtp nun in unseren Bikepark-Finder eingearbeitet 🤓🤘

*Kurze Infos dazu*, bevor wir wieder auf den Deckel bekommen: 😜

Flowtrails Hochkönig haben wir jetzt belassen wo er ist, da wir aktuell keine ganzen Gebiete oder mehrere Standpunkte für ein "Trailcenter" eintragen können.
Wagrain haben wir vorerst noch im Finder gelistet (sollte dieser über 2021 hinaus rausfallen, werden wir ihn entfernen).
Wir haben uns gegen die Namensänderung "KitzSki Biketrails" entschieden, da wir den Part "Ski" nicht optimal finden ... hier tauchen bei Google dann ebenfalls primär Ski-Angebote auf, statt Bike-Angebote. Kirchberg/Gaisberg ist aktuell noch stärker bei den Bike-Suchanfragen vertreten (kann sich noch ändern).
Bikepark Lermoos ähnliches Spiel, auch hier scheint der bisherige Name mehr "gelernt".
zu Hungerburg und der Arzler konnten wir nur wenige Infos finden (werden wir bei Zeiten jedoch nochmal genauer recherchieren).
Website: spraft.com

Solltet ihr Fehler bei den Eintragungen feststellen oder noch weitere Bikeparks vermissen, so lasst es uns gerne wissen. 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Januar 2021)

Habe die Seite eben erst gefunden und finde sie super übersichtlich und benutzerfreundlich. Das Layout ist modern und intuitiv, bei trailforks tue ich mich zum Beispiel schwer mit der Bedienung und man ist schon recht "erschlagen" von der Informationswelle dort. Um eine Tour von Bikepark zu Bikepark zu planen und alle Informationen auf einen Blick zu haben ist das doch super, auf anderen Seiten muss man sich das alles mühsam zusammensuchen. Und was sich da seit 6 Monaten getan hat ist doch ein Traum, zeigt das die Jungs sich Kritik zu herzen nehmen, am Produkt arbeiten und das ganze nicht halbherzig was hinprügeln. Allen voran machen die was für den MTB Sport und generieren ein Mehrwert - und das ohne irgendein medialen Support.

Mich juckt es eher in den Fingern was @PhatBiker und @cbtp  für ein Problem hat, es scheint ja als würdet ihr die Seite als einen persönlichen Angriff auf sehen. Entweder ihr nehmt die Seite an oder ihr seid nicht die Zielgruppe und ignoriert sie, ich wäre schon lange nicht mehr so souverän in meinen Antworten wie dieser Spraft-Typ  Ist halt ganz schön frech ein Projekt das noch nichtmal ein Jahr alt ist, so niederzustampfen. Keine Ahnung, wo kein rumgejammer und schlechtreden auch kein Deutschland.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Januar 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> Doch war es – das hier ist schließlich auch ein Forum und keine Marketingblase für Zentralheizungsverwöhnte.
> 
> Wenn man was macht, dann soll man es gescheit und ordentlich machen. Vor allem wenn hier alles vollgespamt wird. Mein Respekt, dass ihr das alles in der Freizeit macht, und die Sache sieht grundsätzlich auch schön aus, aber wie gesagt: ein nicht einmal halbfertiges Portal zu bewerben und darauf zu hoffen, dass man fehlenden Infos von den Besuchern bekommt – ohne ihnen dafür einen Mehrwert zu bieten – bringt eben nix. Es zählt nicht nur die Verpackung, sondern auch die Inhalte.
> 
> Ist auch aus eurer Sicht, und auch aus Marketingsicht, ein Schuss in den Ofen um damit ein langfristig vernünftiges Portal aufzubauen. Und wenn man ein Portal aufbaut, dass eine Bikeparkübersicht bieten soll, dann muss man halt auch 30 Minuten in die Recherche dieser Bikeparks investieren damit die Inhalte bzw. Daten aktuell sind. Sonst ergibt das ja keinen Sinn. Ihr habt schließlich auch Stunden Zeit um in das Design und das Schreiben des Websitecodes zu investieren ;-)



Ich muss nochmal separat auf diesen Post eingehen weil mich das so unglaublich fuchst. Wie du richtig erkannt hast, machen das Leute in ihrer Freizeit, ohne Webung, ohne Entgelt, ohne öffentlichkeits Wirksamen Support. Ohne diesen Thread wüsste ich gar nicht das es so eine kompakte Übersicht der Bikeparks gibt.

So eine Seite lebt vom Content der Nutzer, ich denke nicht das es der Anspruch von Spraft ist, dem User alle Informationen und Auskünfte über Bikeparks und Trails mundgerecht vorzulegen - das kann der Anspruch nach zwei, drei Jahren sein, aber in der Entwicklungsphase, ohne Support von grösseren Institutionen die die Jungs mit Infos und Feedback füttern ist dieser Anspruch unrealistisch. Spraft ist angewiesen auf so Leute wie dich, die eben mehr Input für den Content liefern können, so what? Das kann man freundlich machen und den Entwicklern sein Know-How anbeiten, oder man kann die in Oberlehrerhafter, ekelhafter Art in so ein Thread rotzen und den leuten ans Bein pissen. Kein Plan ob du damit dein Ego aufpumpen musst, es ist einfach nur peinlich.

Den Mehrwert, den die Seite für mich bietet, ist da. Wenn es für dich (noch) kein Mehrwert hat dann helf den Jungs mit Input, ignorier es oder halt die Klappe. 

Und was ist hier bitte aus deren Sicht und aus Marketingsicht ein Schuss in den Ofen? So als Marketing- und Verkaufsleiter würde mich das persönlich mal interessieren, da es hier überhaupt kein Marketing gibt ausser den MTB News Foren Thread. Spraft macht also genausoviel Marketing wie das BdW. Und was erfolgreiches Marketing im Rahmen eines Produktes in der Betaphase mit einem "langfristigen vernünftigen ausrichten des Portals" zu tun hat weisst wohl nur du. Vogel, echt.


----------



## spraft (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo @LarsLangfinger ,

vielen Dank für Dein so positives Feedback, welches uns direkt in den "Party-Mode" versetzt hat! 🥳🎉🤩

Es freut uns sehr zu lesen, dass die viele Arbeit hinter diesem Projekt bei Dir auf Wertschätzung trifft und auch gleich so gut funktioniert hat, Stichwort "Usability". Wir geben uns große Mühen keine 0-8-15 Sachen zu releasen 🤯. Ebenso hat es uns sehr gefreut, dass unser Bikepark-Finder für Dich schon jetzt einen Mehrwert schafft, auf den wir, wie von Dir beschrieben, mit dem aktuellen Stand hingearbeitet haben.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Support! 👍

PS: Sicherheitshalber erwähnen wir an dieser Stelle, dass wir Dich nicht für Deine Aussagen angeworben und/oder bezahlt haben. 😜

Viele Grüße und allen ein angenehmes WE
Team spraft


----------



## hagelus (19. Januar 2021)

In Großerlach (ungefähr zwischen Stuttgart und Schwäbisch Hall) hat letztes Jahr der neue Bikepark das erste mal geöffnet.

https://www.bikeparkgrosserlach.de/

https://de-de.facebook.com/SkiliftGrosserlach/


----------



## spraft (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo @hagelus ,

vielen Dank für Deinen Bikepark Tipp! 👍 Wir werden diesen zeitnah in unserem Bikepark-Finder mit aufnehmen. 🤘

Solltest Du in der Zwischenzeit zufällig etwas Langeweile haben 😜, kannst Du uns gerne zu einem Bikepark den wir bereits gelistet haben und Du gut kennst, ein Feedback aus Deiner Sicht da lassen. 🤩

Zu den Bikeparks

Vielen Dank für Deinen Support!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David1812 (7. April 2021)

Find die Seite recht nett gemacht und läuft auch flüssig. 
Kompliment an euch.


----------



## spraft (7. April 2021)

Hallo @David1812 ,

vielen Dank für Dein Lob, welches uns natürlich sehr gefreut hat zu lesen! 🥳👍 Solltest Du darüber hinaus noch das ein oder andere "Feature" etc. vermissen, so lass es uns gerne wissen, wir sind für jedes konstruktive Feedback dankbar.

*Zur Info:* Aktuell sitzen wir an der ersten finalen Version, um den Beta-Status zu verlassen. Mit dem Update werden wir nochmals vieles optimieren und einige neue Features integrieren. Dies wird jedoch noch eine Weile dauern und wohl noch viele Nervenzellen kosten. 🤬😜

Bis dahin, stay tuned und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. 🤘

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## WWWWW (7. Mai 2021)

@spraft Cooles Projekt finde ich klasse, hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen:
Flowtrail Bad Endbach
Flowtrail Weingarten

Interessant zur besseren Übersicht wäre vielleicht Flowtrails, Bikeparks zu kategorisieren und das Logo je nach Kategorie anders zu färben. So sieht man auf einen Blick, ob es eine große Area oder nur ein bis zwei Trails sind. Das bringt dem Projekt mehr Informations-Charakter.

Lasst ihr bewusst die Schweiz und Italien aus?

Viele Grüße und Respekt für die Arbeit


----------



## spraft (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo @WWWWW ,

vielen Dank für dein Lob und die Wertschätzung unserer Arbeit! 😍 Super, dass Du auch gleich noch zwei neue Flowtrails dazupackst. 👍 Aktuell verschlingt die Arbeit an dem Update zur Version 1.0 unsere gesamten zeitlichen Ressourcen 🤯, doch spätestens mit diesem Update werden wir dann auch Deine beiden Trail-Vorschläge mitaufnehmen - das nur zur Info, damit Du Dich nicht wunderst, warum da aktuell eventl. nichts "sichtbares" passiert. 😉

Danke auch für Dein Input / Deine Idee bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Kennzeichnung von Bikeparks/Trail-Areas und einzelnen Trails - ist ein guter Punkt! 👍 Wir werden dies mit dem aktuellen Update einmal testen / durchspielen.

Bzgl. Deiner Frage zu der Schweiz und Italien: Nach den Erweiterungen CZ und AT hatten wir uns primär erst einmal auf die Optimierung der Website gestürzt, da wir eine gut funktionierende Basis schaffen wollen, bevor daraus später ein Flickenteppich wird 🙈🤓. CH und IT haben wir also nicht bewusst gestrichen 😜, uns fehlten bisher nur die zeitlichen Ressourcen 🤯 - die beiden Länder stehen jedoch bereits auf unserer ToDo-Liste 🙃🤘.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen oder Ideen haben, lass sie uns gerne wissen und vielen Dank nochmals! 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## der Trixxer (13. Mai 2021)

Bitte nehmt auch Frankreich auf, da es dort sehr viele Bikeparks gibt die in Deutschland nicht so bekannt sind, aber um einiges günstiger sind.


----------



## spraft (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo @der Trixxer ,

guter Punkt, werden wir berücksichtigen / auf unsere ToDo-Liste setzen. 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (5. November 2021)

Servus / Moin Moin / Juten Tach zusammen 👋,

statt 24/7 Panikmacherei, gibt es heute endlich mal gute Nachrichten! 😜 Es ist faaaaaaast soweit, unsere Version 1.0 ist nach Monaten des Synapsen-Marathons so gut wie fertig! *🤪*🥳 Wir hoffen, dass der letzte Feinschliff *in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen* abgefrühstückt werden kann 🤓.

Damit verlassen wir dann den "Beta Status" und eröffnen ein neues Kapitel 🤘. Soviel vorab,
wir haben nicht nur ein, zwei Farben geändert 🖌️, sondern die Tastatur zum Glühen gebracht, bis die letzte Zeile Programm-Code lüppt wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk 🤓🤘. Zahlreiche Optimierungen, neue Features, sowie ein komplett überarbeitetes Design, stehen somit in den Startlöchern.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmals an alle Supporter der letzten Monate! 🤩 Dank Eures Feedbacks und Eurem Einsatz auf spraft.com, konnten wir an vielen Schrauben drehen und dieses Projekt erst richtig auf Kurs bringen. 👍

Ein wenig müssen wir jedoch auf die Spaßbremse drücken 😫, denn ein paar gewünschte Features werden es noch nicht gleich in die Version 1.0 schaffen, doch wir haben alle Wünsche weiterhin auf unserem Zettel.

Ebenso konnten wir parallel noch nicht alle Bikepark Vorschläge, die uns zwischenzeitlich erreicht haben, in unser System einpflegen. Wir sind halt "nur" ein kleines Team 🤓🥸 mit begrenzten, zeitlichen Ressourcen, doch Eure Vorschläge werden wir schnellst möglich, nach Prüfung, einbauen - vielen Dank auch dafür! 👍

Die Saison 2021 ist mittlerweile leider vorbei, doch die nächste steht bereits vor der Tür. 🥳 Wir hoffen, dass wir Euch mit unserem kommenden "Bikepark Finder Update" weiter dabei unterstützen können neue Trail-Mekka(s) zu finden 🤘 und Eure bisherigen Park-Skills smart mit Anderen zu teilen.

So far, stay tuned!

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## WWWWW (15. November 2021)

Mega cool, ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## spraft (21. November 2021)

*Weeeee did it, das "Finale 1.0 Update" ist soeben live gegangen! 🤩🥳🤘 
*
Nach Monaten des "Hustles" 🤯 , sind nun endlich alle Pixel dort wo sie sein sollen 🧐. Ein komplett neues Design, smarte neue Features, eine überarbeitete Seitenstruktur und die gewohnte Power unter der Haube, bringen spraft oder eher gesagt uns, also inkl. euch, aufs nächste "Online-Bikepark-Finder-Level" 🙃. Wir hoffen sehr, dass euch unsere Update somit gefällt.

Doch genug der Worte, Zeit für Fakten 🤓. *Eine kurze Übersicht über die wichtigsten Anpassungen:*


neue Seitenstruktur (komplette Fokussierung auf den Finder, ihr könnt jetzt somit direkt über die Home eine Suche starten und erhaltet dort einen Überblick bzgl. der aktuellen "Community-Updates")
die Bikepark-Suche besitzt jetzt eine "Auto-Complete" Funktion (schließlich willst Du ja nicht stundenlang Bikepark Namen in Deine Tastatur kloppen, sondern Trails shredden 🤘😜)
das Bewertungssystem haben wir komplett überarbeitet und gesplittet (Du kannst jetzt 1. per "Reaction", also Like / Dislike, bequem einen Bikepark bewerten, ohne ständig einen Roman verfassen zu müssen oder weiterhin wertvolle Tipps mit anderen Teilen, indem Du ein 2. "Statement" zum Gesamteindruck des jeweiligen Bikepark dalässt, in Form von "Lob, Neutral oder Kritik")
es gibt jetzt neue Filter, für die gesamte Bikepark Liste (sortieren nach: Likes, neu gelistet, neu kommentiert)
die gesamte Seite wurde weiter Mobile optimiert
auf der Home Seite wird Dir per "roter Kreis" im Updatebereich angezeigt, falls sich etwas getan hat (ist experimentell und funktioniert derzeit nur, wenn ihr Euren Cache nicht löscht)
und einiges mehr ...

*Da wir mit dem jetzigen Update ein komplett neues Bewertungssystem integriert haben*, mussten wir Eure bisherigen Bewertungen + Kommentare für dieses System etwas anpassen - wir hoffen, dass wir eurem Feedback gerecht wurden.

Wie bei jedem Update, können auch mit dieser Version Fehler auftreten. Lasst es uns bitte wissen, wenn etwas nicht wie geplant funktioniert oder dargestellt wird.

Nun seid ihr dran. Lasst die Tasten glühen 🤪 und postet gerne ein paar neue Bikepark Statements oder lasst ein Like/Dislike beim jeweiligen Bikepark da🤘😎:

Zur neuen Website:
https://www.spraft.com/

Vielen Dank für Euren Support soweit!

PS: Als nächstes werden wir uns auf eure Bikepark Vorschläge stürzen, die ihr uns cooler Weise in der Zwischenzeit über unsere Website geschickt habt - big thx! 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (25. November 2021)

_News: Update 1.01_

*Wir haben kräftig an der Performance geschraubt. 🤓*Durch einen kleinen Bug auf unserer Live-Page, kam es zu Performance-Einbrüchen, die stellenweise auch unsere Features "Locate Me" & "Locate Area" killten 🤬. Doch das Problem ist nun behoben. 👍

Zudem haben wir jetzt, wie versprochen, *Eure Bikepark Vorschläge* aus der Zwischenzeit ins System integriert und das kleine aber feine Saarland mit Euren Bikeparks versorgt. 🤘 Thx dafür!

Sollte Dein Bikepark noch fehlen, lass es uns gerne wissen. Einfach den "Plus-Marker"(Karte) auf spraft.com punchen und ab gehts! 😉

Darüber hinaus würden wir uns weiterhin über neue/zusätzliche "Bikepark Bewertungen (Likes/Dislikes & Statements)" auf spraft.com freuen! Thx & stay tuned. 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (1. September 2022)

Holy crap, we did it again!​*Es ist endlich so weit, *unser neustes Update ist ready to rock!

Statt aufgeplatzten Lack mit einem Edding zu kaschieren, haben wir für das *„Hunter Update (V2)“* unseren gesamten Bikepark Finder nochmals in die Werkstatt geschickt. Der Fokus lag hierbei insbesondere auf einem besseren Handling, satter Performance und ein paar epischen Stats – who don’t like stats? 😆🤘

Doch genug der Worte, Zeit für Fakten. Die wichtigsten Veränderungen / Erneuerungen im Überblick:
Changelog:​
Überarbeitetes Bewertungssystem (nun auch wieder personalisiert)
„Reaction Emojis“ wurden gefeuert (Überschneidung mit Bewertungssystem)
Standort- & Bikeparksuche nun auch über Startseite möglich
Vereinfachte Bikeparksuche (neben der Autocomplete Funktion reichen nun auch die ersten 5 Buchstaben des Bikepark-Namens zum Suchen)
Bei der Standortsuche werden im „Popup des Standorts“ die Treffer im Umkreis von 200 km angezeigt (so könnt ihr bequem zum jeweiligen Bikepark in der Nähe jumpen)
Per Klick auf die jeweilige Landesflagge (Startseite) wird die Map angezeigt
Die Orientierung auf der Map erfolgt nicht mehr über eine Tabelle, sondern über die Map selbst
Integrierung eines News-Tickers, um Information über laufende Prozesse zu veröffentlichen (wird noch weiter ausgebaut)
Zwei neue Feature-Pages (Kings & Votes)
Kings: beliebteste Bikeparks (by the Community, nach Ländern filterbar)
Votes: neustes Feedbacks aus der Community (ebenfalls nach Ländern filterbar)
Bug fixes und starke Optimierung für Mobile (damit ihr auch unterwegs bequem die besten Spots in Eurer Nähe findet)
Wie sich der Bikepark Finder seit dem Launch von vor ca. 2 Jahren weiterentwickelt hat, auch gerade dank Eures Supports, feiern wir hart. 🥳 Lasst uns daher gerne weiterhin stets wissen, falls es irgendwo auf der Website für Euch hakt oder ihr gewisse Features vermisst.

*Da dieses Projekt von Eurem Support lebt*, freuen wir uns somit über jede Unterstützung, z.B. in Form eines Bikepark Feedbacks, weiteren Bikepark Vorschlägen (DE, AT, CZ) oder auch Meldungen von „Bugs“.

Wir hoffen, dass Euch unser neustes Update gefällt und sind gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung, zusammen mit Euch!

Zum Bikepark Finder:





						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (5. September 2022)

*Zum Start in die Woche, werfen wir direkt ein kleines Update hinterher.  🥳*

So kannst Du jetzt auch über den Marker / das Icon selbst erkennen, ob es sich eher um einen Singletrail oder einen Bikepark handelt (unter anderem war dies ein Wunsch von @WWWWW). Sorry, dass es damit etwas gedauert hat, die Umstände der letzten Monate waren auch für uns nicht gerade easy, sodass wir erstmal andere ToDoes von der Liste priorisieren mussten. Wir hatten es jedoch nicht vergessen. 🙃







Zudem existiert auf der Map jetzt ein kleiner *Info-Button*, über den wir die Funktionen der Map Icons genauer erklären.






*Fehlen Dir noch weitere, wichtige Features?* Dann zögere nicht und lass uns gerne wissen, was genau. 🤓

*Vermisst Du Deinen Bikepark bei uns?* Kein Problem, Du kannst diesen bequem über den "Bikepark hinzufügen" Button (Plus Icon) eintragen lassen.


*Als Nächstes* werden wir uns den Bikeparks in *Frankreich* widmen, um so auch den Wunsch von @der Trixxer umzusetzen.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## der Trixxer (5. September 2022)

Hier sind schon einige Bikeparks in Frankreich aufgelistet:



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Bikeparks die ich kenne oder im Netz gefunden habe:
> 
> Montclar
> Pra Loup
> ...





schnellmued schrieb:


> Bernex
> La Clusaz
> Les Saisies (alles sehr anfaengerfreundlich ...)
> Meribel
> ...


----------



## spraft (6. September 2022)

Mega! 🤩
Vielen Dank @der Trixxer , das hilft definitiv sehr! 🙏






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (9. September 2022)

Pünktlich zum Wochenende, heißt es Trails shredden bei Wein und Baguette. 😜✌️​*Mit dem heutigen Update *erweitern wir, wie versprochen (@der Trixxer), spraft um Frankreich. Ein Land, das gerade für MTB Fans mit kleinem Portemonnaie viel bietet, ohne dabei sich hinter den „Big Playern“, wie z.B. Österreich, verstecken zu müssen. Mit dem ersten Schwung warten 14 neue Bikeparks auf Euer Feedback. Weitere folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Changelog (V2.02)​
Neuer Newsslider (nun kannst Du bequem per „swipe“ oder „drag“ die aktuellsten News-Lines switchen
Die gesamte Plattform wurde auf das Frankreich-Update hin angepasst
14 neue Bikeparks (FR) wurden hinzugefügt
*Solltest Du bereits Bikepark-Skills in Frankreich gesammelt haben*, kannst Du mit einem Bikepark-Feedback die Community und uns supporten. Big thx! 🙏

PS: Es war leider nicht so einfach stets die passenden Bikepark Infos für Frankreich zu finden. Anders als in DE haben hier viele Bikeparks keine eigene Seite und/oder keinen passenden Spot auf Google Maps. Solltet ihr daher Fehler finden, so lasst es uns gerne wissen. Merci. 🙏






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




Wir wünschen ein Trail-reiches WE! 🤘
Team spraft


----------



## der Trixxer (10. September 2022)

spraft schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Wochenende, heißt es Trails shredden bei Wein und Baguette. 😜✌️​*Mit dem heutigen Update *erweitern wir, wie versprochen (@der Trixxer), spraft um Frankreich. Ein Land, das gerade für MTB Fans mit kleinem Portemonnaie viel bietet, ohne dabei sich hinter den „Big Playern“, wie z.B. Österreich, verstecken zu müssen. Mit dem ersten Schwung warten 14 neue Bikeparks auf Euer Feedback. Weitere folgen in den nächsten Tagen.
> 
> Changelog (V2.02)​
> Neuer Newsslider (nun kannst Du bequem per „swipe“ oder „drag“ die aktuellsten News-Lines switchen
> ...


Super das ihr mit Frankreich angefangen habt. Die Bikeparks die ich bisher kenne, haben alle Spass gemacht und die Tickets in den Westalpen kosten nur die Hälfte als in Österreich und Italien.
Hier könnt ihr spicken:








						A Thrill-Seeker's Guide to France • Ultimate France
					

With huge mountains, warm sea, wind and waves, France is a world-class destination for outdoor sports. Discover the best places in France for mountain biking, climbing, hiking, surfing, kitesurfing & snow sports!




					www.ultimatefrance.com


----------



## der Trixxer (10. September 2022)

Habe gerade dieses Video vom Bikepark Isola 2000 entdeckt. Ein Wochenticket kostet da 45€.


----------



## spraft (10. September 2022)

Hallo @der Trixxer ,
vielen Dank für die Tipps, das hilft uns. 🙏

Du scheinst Dich bzgl. einiger Bikeparks in Frankreich ganz gut auszukennen? Wenn Du Deine Erfahrungswerte zu dem einen oder anderen Bikepark auf spraft teilen magst, feel free to do it! 🥳






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




Wir wünschen ein Trail-reiches WE! 🤘
Team spraft🎉


----------



## spraft (14. September 2022)

Für alle, die hungrig sind auf einen Trail-Nachschlag aus Frankreich, gibt es nun ein deftiges Update. 😋​*Wie versprochen *haben wir uns die letzten Tage weiter auf Frankreich fokussiert und mit dem heutigen Update satte 20 neue Bikeparks im Finder aufgenommen. Aktuell tummelt sich noch alles sehr im südlichen Raum, bedingt durch die Alpen. Doch wir werden in den nächsten Tage auch die anderen Himmelsrichtungen Frankreichs genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Zudem gab es ein paar kleinere Bugs, die wir mit dem heutigen Update fixen.

Changelog (V2.03)​
Durch den neuen News-Slider, gab es einen Konflikt mit unserem Captcha-System, wodurch keine neuen Bikeparks oder Support-Anfragen an uns geschickt werden konnten. Dieses Problem ist jetzt behoben (vielen Dank an „H-P“ für den Hinweis).
Auf iOS 13 und älter wurden keine Bilder angezeigt, da iOS erst ab Version 14 „webp“ supported. Dieses Problem haben wir nun ebenfalls gefixt (vielen Dank für den Hinweis an „Cyro“)
20 neue Bikeparks (FR) wurden hinzugefügt (danke auch hier an „H-P“ für die Anfrage „Valberg“ aufzunehmen)

*Wie immer gilt, solltest Du bereits Bikepark-Skills in Frankreich (oder auch DE, AT, CZ) gesammelt haben*, feel free to post your review. Big thx!






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!🤘
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmalte (19. September 2022)

Super Tool! In Innsbruck fehlt noch der neue Hofwaldtrail. Der Nordkette Singletrail ist fälschlicherweise aufgelistet, obwohl seit 3 Jahren geschlossen. Den würde ich mal lieber rausnehmen, der ist in katastrophalem Zustand.


----------



## spraft (19. September 2022)

Servus @Schmalte ,

es freut uns sehr zu lesen, dass Dir der Bikepark Finder gefällt! 🥳🙃
Vielen Dank auch für Deine Hinweise / Updates, das hilft immer sehr. 🙏 Ist somit jetzt angepasst.

*Bzgl. des "Hofwald Singletrails"*, hier scheint ja ziemlich Dampf 🤬 unter dem Kessel zu sein? Nach unseren Recherchen zufolge wird der Trail wohl verlegt und ist somit bis auf Weiteres gesperrt? Mehr Infos dazu gibt es z.B. hier: https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3170697/

Sollte dem mittlerweile nicht mehr so sein, so lass es uns gerne wissen. Dennoch vielen Dank für den Tipp! 🙏

So far, stay tuned!🤘
Team spraft


----------



## Schmalte (19. September 2022)

@spraft der obere Teil ist gesperrt und wird zurück gebaut. Der untere Teil ist weiterhin offen...

*

*


----------



## spraft (19. September 2022)

@Schmalte
Good to know, vielen Dank für die Skizze / das schnelle Update 👍. Dann werden wir den Singletrail morgen mitaufnehmen.

Einen schönen Abend noch.

So far, stay tuned!🤘
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (21. September 2022)

Alleine was da in Tirol alles Fehler sind...

Was ist denn "Downhill Bichlbach"? Der heißt wenn dann Lichte-Trail.
Galzigtrail/Arlberg fehlt.
Kappl fehlt.
IBK Stadtwald fehlt.
Mühlwaldtrails fehlt.
Ötztaler Höhe ist klein, aber kann man schon auch erwähnen und fehlt auch.
Bikepark Lermoos kann man schreiben, aber dann müsste man auch die Trails in Biberwier extra erwähnen. Oder man nennts einfach Tiroler Zugspitzarena als Gesamtpaket.
Wenn Bikepark Kirchberg/Gaisberg dann muss man Kirchberg/Fleckalm extra erwähnen. Und Kitzbühel/Hahnenkamm dann ebenfalls nochmals extra oder man setzt es unter Kitzbike wie sie sich vermarkten – oder zumindest unter "Kitzbühel Kirchberg Biketrails" wie es u.a. Gravity Card machen.
Hochzeiger fehlt

Weiters – dazu muss man nicht einmal in die Karte hineinscrollen…
lakebike fehlt + ossiach fehlt + prolitzen fehlt, also eigentlich fehlt ganz lakebike, Vbg fehlts neue am Hochjoch. Simonhöhe fehlt, Alles MTB Murtal fehlt, Burgenlandtrails fehlt, Muckenkogel fehlt, MTB-Linz fehlt, Josiberg fehlt, Koralpe ist drinnen obwohl das ganze jahr nix läuft (das zweite Jahr hintereinander)
Wagrain ist drinnen obwohl das ganze jahr nix läuft (das dritte Jahr hintereinander – hab ich schon in meinem Posting 2020 erwähnt; jetzt 2 Jahre ists immer noch in eurer Karte…), Präbichl fehlt, usw...


----------



## spraft (23. September 2022)

Hallo @cbtp ,

es war natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann wir uns wieder über einen stellenweise "gut gewürzten Kommentar" von Dir "erfreuen" dürfen 🤓. Wenn unser "Gemeinschafts-Projekt" (Bikepark Finder) Dir so die Möglichkeit bietet eventl. angestauten Alltags-Frust rauszulassen 🤬, erfüllen wir auf diese Weise ja auch irgendwie einen guten Zweck. 😜

*An dieser Stelle sei nur kurz nochmals erwähnt,* dass es sich eben um ein *"Gemeinschafts-Projekt"* handelt. Der Schwerpunkt unseres internen Teams liegt in der Gestaltung und Programmierung dieses Projekts (was Du glaube ich vom Aufwand her stark unterschätzt). Beim Content sind wir auf den Support der Community angewiesen 🙏, was wir auch stets so klar formuliert haben, sowie das Projekt auch dahingehend offen aufgebaut haben. Das hat nichts mit Faulheit oder keinen Bock zu tun 😴, sondern mit einer optimalen Verteilung der zur Verfügung stehender Ressourcen nach ihrem bestmöglichen Output. 💪Selbst mit einem größeren Team könnten wir das breite Know-how der vielen MTB-Fans da draußen nicht erreichen. Zudem steht es jedem frei sich an diesem Projekt zu beteiligen. Ebenso ist es ganz natürlich, dass bei einem solchen Projekt auch inhaltliche Fehler auftreten. 🤓

In diesem Sinne, einen nun hoffentlich "entspannteren" Abend 🙃 und trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!🤘
Team spraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (27. September 2022)

Nachschub aus FR, DE und CZ, sowie Kehrwoche in AT.🧐​*Basierend auf Eurem Feedback, *ist jetzt der nächste Schwung an Bikepark-Vorschlägen implementiert. Vielen Dank auch für die Einreichungen 🙏 auf spraft.com (@schmitr3 und Matthias)!

*Changelog (V2.04)
Neu gelistet:*
8 Bikeparks (mehr Infos auf spraft.com im Newsslider) 🤓

*Entfernt wurden, da geschlossen:*
(AT) Bikepark Koralpe
(AT) Bikepark Wagrain
(Danke an @cbtp für die Info)

*Darüber hinaus:*

Shortcuts Implementierung, zur schnelleren Navigation _(Auflistung in der Infobox auf der Map)_
"Tote" Video-Links wurden ausgetauscht
kleinere Bugs gefixed

*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Reviews und Vorschläge sind stets willkommen. Big thx!






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## der Trixxer (29. September 2022)

Hier kann man alle legalen Trails (orange) in Tirol finden:





						tirisMobile #
					






					mapsmobile.tirol.gv.at


----------



## spraft (29. September 2022)

We are hyped as f*ck, wir haben uns einen aktiven Pro Downhiller ins Team geholt! 🥳🤘​*Wir freuen uns meeeega darüber,* dass wir für die Zusammenarbeit mit spraft einen echten Vollblut-Downhiller und Bikepark-Junkie gewinnen konnten, um Euch so noch besseren Content zu liefern.

Mehr dazu am *06.10.22!*





PS: @der Trixxer - vielen Dank für Deinen erneuten mega Support. 🙏 Aktuell wollen wir uns mit spraft jedoch weiter auf "*Bikeparks / Trailareas*" fokussieren und hier an unserem Service-Angebot arbeiten. Reine Natur-/Singletrails versuchen wir somit erstmal nicht zu listen. Hintergrund ist auch der, dass unser System dafür aktuell nicht ausgelegt ist (z.B. keine Trailrouteneinzeichnungen möglich) und es hierfür bereits durchaus gute Plattformen gibt. Dennoch vielen Dank für den sehr guten Tipp (Trail-Map). 👍






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## Makamida (29. September 2022)

Hallo liebes Spraft-Team, ganz tolle Seite, vielen Dank für die Mühe!!! 
Es gibt im Burgenland einen neuen Trailpark





						Burgenland-Trails
					






					trails.burgenland.info
				



Liebe Grüße,
Makamida


----------



## spraft (30. September 2022)

Servus @Makamida ,

vielen Dank für das liebe Kompliment / die Wertschätzung! 😍 Das gibt neue Power. 💪 Deinen Trailpark-Vorschlag haben wir soeben übernommen.

Ebenso vielen Dank an den / die User für den Bikepark Vorschlag "Metabief (FR)" 🙏, sowie die neue Bikepark-Bewertung.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## cbtp (30. September 2022)

spraft schrieb:


> Deinen Trailpark-Vorschlag haben wir soeben übernommen. Merci auch für Deine Bikepark-Bewertung.



Ist oben auch schon bei den fehlenden Spots gestanden. Werden die nicht übernommen? 



spraft schrieb:


> Reine Natur-/Singletrails versuchen wir somit erstmal nicht zu listen. Hintergrund ist auch der, dass unser System dafür aktuell nicht ausgelegt ist (z.B. keine Trailrouteneinzeichnungen möglich) und es hierfür bereits durchaus gute Plattformen gibt


Mit der Argumentation müsst ihr zum Beispiel den Hofwald-Trail in Innsbruck wieder herausnehmen. Das ist ein reiner einzelstehender Single-Trail ohne irgendeinem Bikepark/Trailcenter/Shuttle Anschluss.


----------



## spraft (30. September 2022)

Servus @cbtp ,

da hast Du absolut Recht. Das war mir bei der sehr großen Anzahl Deiner Vorschläge gar nicht aufgefallen 😲, somit auch ein Dankeschön an Dich!👍 Wir haben Deine Vorschläge auch nicht vergessen und versuchen diese sehr zeitnah zu implementieren. Da es jedoch sehr viele sind (was super ist! 🙃), würden wir diese gerne "alle zusammen" implementieren, was etwas aufwendiger ist.

Bzgl. Deiner Anmerkung zu reinen "Natur-/Singletrails", auch hier hast Du sicherlich Recht. Aktuell haben wir uns jedoch dazu entschlossen bereits aufgenommene Trails dieser Art noch auf der Map zu belassen, nur eben erstmal keine neuen in dieser Kategorie aufzunehmen.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (6. Oktober 2022)

Es ist so weit! 🤘🥳​*Nun ist es offiziell, Niclas, aka Speedpilot, joins Team spraft!* Wir sind super happy einen professionellen Downhiller wie Niclas an Bord zu haben, um so unseren Content auf nächste Level zu bringen.* Mehr Infos auf spraft.com!*

Im gleichen Atemzug packen wir noch ein größeres Update obendrauf!

*Changelog (V2.1)*

Neue News-Section, um Euch so besser über Updates, Bikepark Previews, sowie Race-News und Vlogs von Speedpilot, auf dem Laufenden zu halten. 🎉

Performance Update: durch die Implementierung eines deutlich leistungsstärkeren Marker-Systems, können wir jetzt die Performance unserer Map auch auf älteren/schwächeren Geräten auf einem hohen Level halten. Durch die zunehmende Anzahl an Spots waren hier gerade ältere Geräte ins Straucheln geraten. Das ist nun History. 🤓

PS: Kurz zur Info, um die neuen und noch offenen Bikepark-Einreichungen kümmern wir uns schnellstmöglich. Sorry, dass es damit aktuell etwas dauert. Da wir gerade sehr viele größere Updates ins System integrieren, sind wir mit unseren Ressourcen leider gut ausgelastet.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (8. Oktober 2022)

Kleines AT Update​@cbtp Deine Vorschläge haben wir jetzt nach Bikeparks / Trailparks durchgeschaut 🤓 und soweit passend, in unser System implementiert.👍 Das wären konkret:

Mühlwald Trails
LakeBike
Bikepark Simonhöhe
Josiberg Trails
Bike Arena Präbichl

Den Vorschlag "Bikepark Kirchberg / Gaisberg" in "Kitzbühel Kirchberg Biketrails" umzubenennen, haben wir übernommen. ✅

Beim "Hochzeiger" konnten wir leider nicht klären, ob hier nur ein Trail, der "Family/Flow Trail", existiert oder noch ein weiterer, Downhill-Trail? @cbtp lass uns gerne wissen, falls Du hier mehr weißt.

Merci nochmals für die Einreichungen und Euch ein "Trail-reiches-WE"! 🤘






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (12. Oktober 2022)

Das Speedpilot Map Features ist online 🥳​Mit dem heutigen "Speedpilot Map Feature" implementieren wir die Möglichkeit Euch weitere, nützliche Infos zu einigen Bikeparks anbieten zu können, und zwar aus der Sicht eines professionellen Downhillers. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ihr dieser Meinung zwingend zustimmen müsst 😜, vielmehr ist es als zusätzliche Informationsquelle gedacht. Dieser Part wird sich im Laufe der nächsten Zeit stets erweitern.

*Changelog (V2.15)
Neue Features:*

_Speepilot Map-Filter: _Per Klick auf das „Speedpilot Foto“ in der rechten, unteren Ecke auf der Map, wird Euch jetzt bequem angezeigt, welche Bikeparks er aktuell ausgiebig getestet hat.
_Speedpilot Scoring:_ Im Marker-Popup des jeweiligen Speedpilot Bikeparks existiert nun ein weiterer „Score-Button“, über den ihr Euch detaillierte Infos zu seinem Scoring anzeigen lassen könnt.
*Darüber hinaus:*
– kleinere Bugs wurden gefixed

*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Reviews und Vorschläge sind stets willkommen. Big thx!






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (15. Oktober 2022)

Optimierung der Navigation, kleinere Design-Anpassungen & Debugging 🤪🤓​
*Manche Optimierungen ergeben sich erst im Laufe der Zeit* und durch eine breitere User-Gruppe. Damit wir nicht in unserer „Bubble“ systemblind werden, ist für uns Input von Außen sehr wichtig. Fühlt Euch also stets frei uns Euer Feedback zu Funktionen, Fehlern oder auch Wünschen zu äußern.

*Changelog (V2.16)
– Optimierung der „Main-Navigation:* Statt bisher quasi „gezwungen“ zu sein, etwas zu „suchen“, habe wir jetzt auch die Möglichkeit des „Stöberns“ reaktiviert. In unserer Mobile Version findet ihr auf der Home nun eine „Weltkugel“, statt einer „Lupe“. Per Klick auf dieser gelangt ihr jetzt direkt zur Map, wo sich die Weltkugel wieder zu einer Lupe wandelt. Somit ist es nicht mehr nötig, zuvor eine Suche zu durchlaufen. Auf ähnliche Weise haben wir auch unsere Desktop-Version angepasst, wo jetzt ein extra Button neben der Suchleiste existiert.

Darüber hinaus:
*– kleinere Designapassungen & Bug-Hunting 💪


Wir hoffen, dass wir mit der Navigationsanpassung für Euch das Handling weiter vereinfachen konnten* und würden uns wie immer über ein paar Bikepark Reviews für die Community freuen. Big thx!





__





						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (27. Oktober 2022)

Zeit für ein frisches Update 🤩​Es hat uns mega gefreut, wie viele Bikepark Vorschläge uns die letzten Tage erreicht haben. Ebenso feiern wir die neuen Bikepark Votes von Euch. 🙏 (Mehr Infos auf spraft.com)

Changelog (V2.2)​
Designanpassungen (speziell auf der Home)
Optimierung der Navigation
Latest-News Feature (ab sofort ist bereits auf der Home bequem zu sehen, wann zuletzt ein neuer Newsartikel veröffentlicht wurde)
Neues „Votes“ Feature (über eine „Black-Bubble“ wird jetzt angezeigt, wie viele neue Votes innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage, stets beginnend von heute, veröffentlicht wurden)
Der Map-Button verschwindet nun auch nach aktiver Suche (war ein kleiner Bug)
10 neue Bikeparks gelistet (Big thx für Eure Vorschläge 🙏)​





						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Votes und Vorschläge sind stets willkommen. Big thx!

So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (31. Oktober 2022)

Bikeparks everywhere, instead of nightmare! 🎃👻🎃​
Mit dem heutigen Update bringen wir gleich eine *Vielzahl an Neuerungen* auf den Weg und optimieren ein paar angestaubte Strukturen – „Keep it simple but still helpfull“. So hat sich im Lauf der Zeit z.B. die Trennung zwischen Kings (top Bikeparks) und Votes (Community Feedback) als eher umständlich herausgestellt. Statt wie bisher zwischen den beiden Bereichen hin und her springen zu müssen, findet ihr jetzt beide Parts vereint unter Votes. Zudem ist es Euch hier nun möglich gezielt nach den Top 50 Bikeparks oder gewünschten User Votes zu suchen, sowie nach Optionen zu filtern.

Doch bevor wir Euch jetzt weiter in den Schlaf texten 😴, anbei die Übersicht zum aktuellen Changelog.

Changelog 2.3​
Kings & Votes wurden „verschmolzen“
Neue Such- und Filterfunktionen im Bereich „Votes“
„Neu“ Patch für Kommentare, die innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage gepostet wurden (stets von heute ausgehend)
Neuer „Updates“ Bereich (hier werden ab sofort alle neu hinzugefügten Bike-/Trailparks aufgelistet und verlinkt, sodass ihr stets den Überblick behaltet)
„Mehr News“ Button im Footer der aktuellen News (über diesen gelangt ihr jetzt wieder zur News-Page)
Lightning-Bubble für „Updates“ und „Votes“ (diese wird nur angezeigt, wenn innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage, stets von heute ausgehend, sich etwas in diesem Bereich getan hat)
Kleinere Designanpassungen (z.B. größere Mobile Icons etc.)

Wir hoffen, dass Euch unser neustes Update gefällt 🥳 und Euch das Handling weiter vereinfacht.






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Reviews und Vorschläge sind stets willkommen. Big thx!

So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (5. November 2022)

Grüezi mitenand! Mit dem heutigen Update geht’s ab in die Schweiz 🇨🇭🤘​
Es ist wieder so weit, *ein neues Land erhält Einzug in unseren Bikepark-Finder.* Nachdem Österreich und Frankreich bereits verfügbar waren, vervollständigen wir die Alpenregion weiter, dieses Mal mit der schönen Schweiz. Zugegeben, hier wird sicherlich so manch ein Portmonee schneller leer, als das Feierabendbier 😜, doch was die Schweizer hier z.T. auf die Beine gestellt haben, ist mindestens einen Blick wert! 👍

*Info: *Lasst es uns gerne wissen, falls uns inhaltliche Fehler unterlaufen sind, da es teils nicht ganz einfach war, die passenden Infos zusammenzutragen. An dieser Stelle auch nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Bikepark-Vorschläge, denen wir mit diesem Update jetzt nachkommen.

Changelog 2.35​
Aufnahme der Schweiz im Bikepark-Finder 🥳






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Votes und Vorschläge helfen uns dabei dieses Projekt am Leben zu halten. Big thx!

So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2022)

Mhh...von einem "Bikepark" in Zermatt zu sprechen, halte ich persönlich für eher schwierig, sogar eher falsch. 
Nur weil es nach meinem Wissen ganze 2 gebaute Trails gibt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Gebiet ein Bikepark ist und als solcher wahrgenommen werden sollte. Das meiste sind ausgewiesene MTB-Touren auf mit Wanderer geteilten Wegen.


----------



## spraft (6. November 2022)

@scratch_a Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. 🙏 Guter Punkt. 👍 Wir haben das Wording jetzt dahingehend angepasst, indem wir uns den dort bekanntesten und Bikepark ähnlichsten Trail geschnappt haben: "Sunnegga Flowtrail Zermatt". Alle anderen Trails scheinen eher klassische Single-(Natur-)Trails für Touren zu sein?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## demlak (16. November 2022)

Der Link der Webseite bei "Wildbachtrails" wirft 404


----------



## spraft (16. November 2022)

Hallo @demlak ,
vielen Dank für die Info. 🙏 Die URL der Ziel-Website hat sich leider geändert, daher wurde ein 404 ausgeworfen. Wir haben den Link soeben aktualisiert. 👍 Lass uns gerne auch eine Bewertung für die "Wildbachtrails" da, falls Du hier bereits unterwegs warst und Deine Eindrücke mit Anderen teilen möchtest?

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## demlak (16. November 2022)

Danke fürs schnelle update.. aber nein, ich war dort noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundertklar (16. November 2022)

Find ich echt ganz nice. Sieht vor allem sehr gut aus! Und mit mehr Nutzern kann es nur besser werden.
Ideen für die Zukunft: (Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch schon an das ein oder andere Gedacht)

App für Android und IOS 
eine Art Routenplaner (eventuell auch nur eine Anbindung an GoogleMaps)
Und um das ganze noch etwas zu personalisieren: Ein Account, mit sowas wie einer BucketList. Also welche Parks plane ich für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## spraft (16. November 2022)

Hallo @hundertklar ,
*vielen Dank für das Kompliment!* Es hat uns natürlich sehr gefreut, dieses zu lesen! 🤩🙃 Solch ein Projekt lebt in der Tat von einer (wachsenden und) aktiven Community. Wir geben uns Mühe, dass dem nichts im Wege steht. 🙂

Vielen Dank auch für Deinen kreativen Input. 🙏 Wir freuen uns immer über eine "aktive Mitgestaltung" durch die Community, denn wie in älteren Posts bereits erwähnt, entstehen nicht selten erst in einem Kollektiv sehr gute Ideen.

Schonmal ein *Vorab-Feedback* zu Deinen Vorschlägen (ist unsererseits jedoch noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, also nagelt uns bitte nicht darauf fest 😉🤓):

*- App* (wir sind hier noch sehr zerrissen, denn Apps haben auch viele Nachteile [primär für den Entwickler / Verwalter]. Aktuell haben wir unsere Website daher sehr nahe an einer App aufgebaut, ohne natürlich die nativen Features einer App, die aktuell jedoch für das Projekt fast gar nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Zudem versuchen wir die Datenlast sehr kompakt / kleinzuhalten, sodass auch bei nicht so optimalem Netz unsere Website noch läuft. Hybride Apps und responsive Websites sind bei den meisten leider noch eher als Nische bekannt (in der Kategorie Apps), dabei sind sie nicht wirklich schlechter als native Apps (kommt halt auf die benötigten Funktionen an und wie sehr z.B. eine Website für Mobile optimiert wurde). Kurz gesagt, ist aktuell nicht geplant, jedoch nicht ausgeschlossen. Wir arbeiten jedoch stets an Möglichkeiten, das Handling unserer Website immer näher an das einer App heranzubringen. 🙂

*- Routenplaner* (Meinst Du damit, dass Dir quasi wie bei Google der Weg von Deinem Standort zum gewünschte Bikepark angezeigt wird? Oder meinst Du "Bike-Touren" wie bei komoot? Letzteres haben wir aktuell eigentlich nicht geplant, da es hier bereits ganz gute Angebote im Netz gibt.)

*- Account* (Interessant, dass Du diesen Punkt erwähnst. In der Tat ist das etwas, wo wir 2023 sehr wahrscheinlich mit starten werden - lasst uns gerne wissen, falls sich das auch noch mehrere von Euch wünschen).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir mit unseren Antworten weiterhelfen und bedanke mich nochmals für Dein Feedback. 🙏

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## hundertklar (17. November 2022)

Danke für eure Antwort.

Noch eine Ergänzung zum Routenplaner: Nein ich denke nicht dass ihr sowas wie einen Komoot Routenplaner implementieren solltet. Macht ja beim Bikepark auch kaum Sinn 

Ich denke an folgendes:
Anstatt dann händisch die Adresse einzutippen und in googlemaps einzugeben. Könnte man einen Navigieren button einfügen, der dann auf googlemaps oder ähnliche Navigationsanbieter weiterleitet und automatisch die Route erzeugt. Ist einfach nur eine Komfort-funktion für den Nutzer. Aber wie ich finde ganz nett  Vielleicht bin auch nur viel zu Faul


----------



## spraft (17. November 2022)

Hallo @hundertklar ,
danke für die Rückmeldung. 👍

*Bzgl. des Routenplaners: *Hier hatten wir uns mit dem Komoot Beispiel eventl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt 🤓, wir wollten nur sicherstellen, ob Du nicht "Single-Trail-Touren-Durch-Die-Natur-Als-Route" meintest. 🙃

Die Anreise zum Bikepark selbst als Route dynamisch zur generieren, diesen Gedanken hatten wir tatsächlich auch mal. Offensichtlich scheint uns dieser jedoch zwischenzeitlich abhandengekommen zu sein. 🙈 Also gut, dass Du diesen Punkt wieder auf die Tagesordnung bringst. 👍😜 Wir reaktivieren diesen Gedanken somit gerne - vielen Dank dafür. 🙏

Solltest Du noch weitere Features vermissen, feel free to let us now. Es ist auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn diese aus der "Faulheit" heraus entstehen ... das ist wohl ziemlich die Basis der meisten Projekte / Tools / Apps. 😅

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (18. November 2022)

Manchmal sagt ein kurzes Video mehr als 1k Worte 🤘​Uns ist es wichtig, dass wir Euch ein möglichst komfortables Setting zur Verfügung stellen, mit dem ihr Euch optimal gegenseitig supporten könnt. Daher bieten wir Dir ab sofort die Möglichkeit Deinen Bikepark Vote mit einem YouTube #Shorts Video aus Deinem Channel zu erweitern. Denn manchmal sagt ein Video einfach mehr als 1k Worte. 😜

*Wie funktioniert’s?: *Einfach wie gewohnt das Vote Popup des gewünschten Bikeparks öffnen, das Formular aktivieren und rechts oben auf den „YouTube Shorts“ Button drücken. Schon kannst Du Deine #Shorts URL Deinem Vote beifügen.


Changelog 2.4​
Integrierung von YouTube #Shorts in die Bikepark Votes 🥳






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Votes und Vorschläge helfen uns dabei dieses Projekt am Leben zu halten. Big thx!

So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## LetzRoll (18. November 2022)

Wo finde ich den ablehnen Button im Cookie Consent? Oder ist das ein Bug dass der nicht im sichtbaren Bereich ist?

Nicht dass da der nächste Abmahnanwalt um die Ecke kommt. Hab gehört das gibt welche die den lieben langen Tag nix anderes zu tun haben als nach sowas zu suchen um dann ne Abmahnung zu verschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraft (18. November 2022)

Hallo @LetzRoll ,

vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage. 🙏
Wir selbst verwenden nur systemrelevante Cookies. Es kommen also keine Facebook Tools, Instagram Plugins, Google Fonts und auch kein Analytics etc. zum Einsatz, da wir selbst von Datenkraken tierisch genervt sind 🤬 (wir haben ja nicht mal einen Account bei FB oder Insta 😜).

Wir verwenden jedoch YouTube, allerdings nur im "NoCookie" Mode und weisen in unserem Cookie-Banner daraufhin, dass erst durch Dein aktives Klicken auf einen Video-Button, auf unserer Website, YouTube Videos geladen werden. Bis dahin wird auch kein YouTube Video im Hintergrund geladen. Alle weiteren Infos findest Du auch stets auf unserer Datenschutzseite.

Sollte der Cookie-Banner bei Dir nicht sichtbar sein, hast Du diesen bereits in der Vergangenheit zur Kenntnis genommen (wenn Du in Deinem Browser z.B. auf "Cookies löschen" klickst, ist dieser wieder bei Dir sichtbar - doch Achtung, Du löschst dann auch alle Cookies von Deinen anderen Seiten).

PS: Cookies sind auch nicht per se "böse", sowie nicht stets ein DSGVO-Verstoß, es kommt auf ihren Verwendungszweck an.

Ich hoffe, wir konnten Dir weiterhelfen? 🤓
Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, so lass uns diese gerne wissen. 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## LetzRoll (18. November 2022)

Danke für die Erklärung. In den Consents steht immer sehr viel und nichts - und ich konnte mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass man nichts tracked vor allem wenn man das so promoted - wie will man denn sonst messen.
Aber ich gebe zu, ich hab nicht in die Console geschaut und geguckt welche Cookies wirklich gesetzt werden.

PS: das mit dem ablehnen Button hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht - dies gilt zumindest für Websites die Cookies (außer der funktionellen) setzen.


----------



## spraft (19. November 2022)

Guten Morgen @LetzRoll ,

in der Tat gehen wir hier einen sehr "unkonventionellen" Weg, der mehr Aufwand für uns bedeutet, da wir so unsere User nicht "ausspionieren" 🧐, sondern ganz klassisch, wie es früher ja auch ging, den ständigen und direkten Austausch suchen (müssen). Diese Art der "Datenerhebung" fühlt sich für uns deutlich nachhaltiger an, da unsere User so viel aktiver in den Entwicklungsprozess eingebunden werden, sie das Ausmaß ihrer Datenfreigabe selbst bestimmen können und wir gleichzeitig im Kontakt mit unserer Community bleiben. 🥳 Es ist sicherlich richtig, dass uns hierbei ein gewisses Marketing-Potenzial verloren geht, doch uns ist eine kleine, aktive und wertschätzende Community deutlich lieber, statt dieses Projekt durch Kapitalgier 🤑 in eine Richtung zu bewegen, die diese Welt teils so seelenlos gemacht hat, wie sie ist. 😞

PS: Es kam bei uns auch nicht so an, dass Du Dir den "ablehnen Button" ausgedacht hattest. 😉

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende 🙃
Team spraft


----------



## Frankentourer (21. November 2022)

Hallo Ihr, ich finde das Erreichte schon mal sehr gut und deshalb meine Ideen.
Was ich gut fände, wäre eine Auswahlfunktion, also wenn ich nach Kriterien Parks auswählen könnte, hier nur einige Beispiele:

geographischer Bereich
Größte
Preis
Öffnungszeit
Anfängertauglichkeit
Sprunglastigkeit
Bewertung
...


----------



## spraft (21. November 2022)

Hallo @Frankentourer ,
*vielen Dank, das freut uns zu lesen!* 🥳

Super, dass Du auch gleich eine Idee mit in die Runde wirfst. 👍 Im Groben haben wir Deinen Ansatz bereits auf unserer ToDo-Liste, in der Kategorie "kreative Lösung finden" 🤓, denn das, was hier in der Theorie durchaus einfach klingt, ist in der Praxis leider deutlich komplizierter. Die Ursachen hierfür sind recht divers. Zum einen ist es oftmals bereits sehr schwierig überhaupt so grundlegende Infos wie "Öffnungszeiten oder auch die Saison" für jeden Bikepark zu ermitteln (oder gar eine eigenständige Website), zum anderen ändern Bikeparks auch gerne mal ihre Trails an sich, Schwierigkeitsgrade verschieben sich, Preise werden angepasst etc. Wir als kleines Team könnten es leider nicht sicherstellen, dass solche Infos immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand wären.

Dass die Betreiber der Bikeparks / Trailparks dieses selbst übernehmen, ist leider noch absolute Zukunftsmusik. Hierfür sind wir einfach noch zu "unbekannt", so ehrlich müssen wir schon zu uns selbst sein 😜.

Da wir diesen Grundgedanken des gezielten Suchens nach "Bikepark Eigenschaften" jedoch ebenfalls weiterhin interessant finden und Du uns hiermit darin bestätigst, dass es durchaus einen Bedarf gibt, denken wir derzeit über Möglichkeit nach, der Community weitere Tools zur Verfügung zu stellen, um z.B. Öffnungszeiten, Schwierigkeitsgrade etc. pro Bikepark auf der Website mit Anderen teilen zu können - das Prinzip der "Schwarm-Skills". 🤪

Den ersten "Testlauf" hierfür wird erst wahrscheinlich Anfang 2023 geben.

Ich hoffe, wir konnten Dir ein Feedback geben, dass Dich weiterhin positiv stimmt? 🙃
Vielen Dank nochmals für Deinen Input! 👍

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (24. November 2022)

Mit dem heutigen Update geht’s ab nach Dänemark. 🇩🇰​*Dänemark?* Hat sich die Topologie der Welt über Nacht verändert? Nicht mehr als sonst 😜. Doch unsere skandinavischen Freunde haben tatsächlich nicht nur schöne Strände & schmackhafte Hotdogs zu bieten, hier und da schlummern überraschender Weise kleine und durchaus feine Bikeparks (Dirtparks). Insbesondere der „Bikepark Silkeborg“ könnte für einige Nordlichter interessant sein. 🤘

An dieser Stelle auch wieder vielen Dank für die eingereichten Bikepark Vorschläge. 🙏

Changelog 2.5​
Aufnahme von Dänemark im Bikepark-Finder 🥳
Neu: „Country-Filter“ auf der Map, unten rechts (auf Wunsch von @Frankentourer , weitere Filter folgen in nächster Zeit).






						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				




*Wie immer gilt,* Eure Bikepark Votes und Vorschläge helfen uns dabei dieses Projekt am Leben zu halten. Big thx!

So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## spraft (20. Dezember 2022)

Auf diesem Wege ein „fettes Dankeschön“ an alle Supporter des „Bikepark Finder“ Projekts. 🙏​
*Wir sind super happy*, wie sich der Bikepark Finder dank Eurer Unterstützung (Bikepark-Vorschläge & -Bewertungen, Feature-Ideen etc.) in diesem Jahr weiterentwickelt hat! 🥳 *Dieses Projekt lebt zu 100% durch Euren Support.* Daher sind wir gespannt, was 2023 noch alles in der Zusammenarbeit mit Euch entstehen wird.

*Info:* Aktuell sitzen wir an ziemlich umfangreichen Themen, wie z.B. der Integrierung eines User-Management-Systems. Da wir großen Wert auf eigens programmierte Software legen, unser Team jedoch nicht über 20 Programmierer verfügt 🤓, habt bitte Nachsicht mit uns, falls es mal etwas länger dauert – wir sind jedoch still on fire & at heavy progress. 🤘🤪

*Alle zwischenzeitlich eingereichten Bikepark-Vorschläge* versuchen wir bis Ende Januar ins System zu integrieren. Sie kommen als nicht abhanden. 🙃

Doch genug der vielen Worte …

*Wir wünschen Euch schöne Weihnachten 🎄 und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!*​​




						spraft | Bikepark Finder: Deutschland, Österreich, Tschechien
					

Finde bequem neue Bikeparks in Deiner Nähe und teile Dein Feedback mit Anderen. Ganz unkompliziert und smart, mit dem Bikepark Finder von spraft.




					www.spraft.com
				



So far, stay tuned!
Team spraft


----------



## demlak (Montag um 22:22)

Was mir grad beim Stöbern auffällt.. eine Sortierung/Anzeige/Filter, ob ein Bikepark aktuell (Nächste 2 Wochen) geöffnet ist oder nicht, wäre auch interessant - vor allem jetzt im Winter erschlägt einen die Karte mit dem Angebot, von dem nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt relevant ist.

Und ich persönlich würde auch gerne noch südlicher schauen wollen..


----------



## spraft (Dienstag um 12:07)

Hallo @demlak ,

*vielen Dank für Deinen guten Input 🥳 - super Punkt 👍.* Das nehmen wir gerne als Feature für unser kommendes Update mit auf. Da das aktuelle Update sehr umfangreich wird und unser Entwickler-Team noch etwas dünn besetzt ist (Urlaub), kann es leider etwas dauern, bis dieses "live geht". 😔🤓

Bzgl. weiterer Bikeparks im "südlichen Raum": Nach dem besagten Update ist bereits vorgesehen, dass wir unsere Datenbank mit weiteren Spots füttern - gerne können wir dabei den südlichen Raum 😎 priorisieren.

*Solltest Du / solltet ihr zwischenzeitlich noch weitere Features etc. vermissen,* feel free to let us now. 🙃

Viele Grüße
Team spraft


----------

